# The Project Begins...



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

finally after months of sittin on my ass i got it in the garage..i was originally gunna have someone else do it but i figured this would be fun and a good learning experience...im gunna take my time with it just so i know i get it right. 
Today: got the bumper, rad support, hood, condensor and radiator all off today in about 2 hours of work...didnt get much done but good enough for today and plus im by myself








and this is all the stuff in the garage...man its loaded








the motor:


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean)*

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 92VR6C (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean)*

where did you purchase the new VR6 engine?


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: The Project Begins... (VRoom92)*

its not new...just a freshly rebuilt and painted 92 vr6 corrado motor


----------



## 92VR6C (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean)*

nice. let me know where you bought your parts. thanks


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: The Project Begins... (VRoom92)*

well right now i bought the motor the way it is now...but ive been buying a bunch of stuff since ive gotten it from here and off of worldimpex.com and germanautoparts.com


----------



## 92VR6C (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean)*

i also have been using germanautoparts.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: The Project Begins... (VRoom92)*

well now im trying to get the glader off..got the alt. off and now i cant really tell where all the bolts are to get the glader off...checked the bently in the supercharger section and doent show any like removal instructions...how many are there and where are they at?


----------



## _REMUS 13 (May 3, 2005)

My kind of thread.


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_REMUS 13* »_My kind of thread.






















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































even better if it was 20v








congratson your newfounding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cause another g60 gone vr gonna hit the road tonite










_Modified by Mr.Skills68 at 3:54 PM 10-14-2005_


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_REMUS 13* »_My kind of thread.





















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































lol i was waitin for u to chime in...how many g60-->vr6 swaps are out there?


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

my car's gonna handle better than all urs when every G60 becomes a VR


----------



## _REMUS 13 (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

Well in Connecticut alone, I know:
Gian (pinoyvr6) - yellow g60--> VR6
SketchyBrianR - yellow g60 -->VR6
(forgot the dude's name), but he's from Torrington CT - yellow g60-->VR6
my friend dougie (performancevdub) - red g60-->VR6
NY
-Me
-my friend 8vbunny from the Bronx - green g60-->VR6 (just totalled)








-Antonio from ausderhaken - g60-->VR6
-Miguel's friend with a yellow g60--> VR6T
-renzo (about a yr and a half ago)
PA
-Chris with the red g60-->VR6T
and I'm sure there are many many more


----------



## _REMUS 13 (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_my car's gonna handle better than all urs when every G60 becomes a VR
















Who cares about handling?








Hardly anyone "road-races" their Corrado here anyway. It's just an excuse.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dave.White.G60 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*

to remove the glader there are 8 bolts 4 on each side they are 6mm hex drive bolts.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*

there's me too , in NY


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (Dave.White.G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave.White.G60* »_to remove the glader there are 8 bolts 4 on each side they are 6mm hex drive bolts.

damn more then i thought...do i need to get the silencer box off first?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_
damn more then i thought...do i need to get the silencer box off first?

yes


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

hmm....well the bottom 2 bolts holding this on are like stuck on a thread...they just spin not going anywhere...should i keep trying or just hack up the box?


----------



## _REMUS 13 (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_there's me too , in NY









Well you're not considered "NY". You live too far away from the city. Usually, when I mean NY, I mean NYC...lazy me.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_hmm....well the bottom 2 bolts holding this on are like stuck on a thread...they just spin not going anywhere...should i keep trying or just hack up the box?

13mm with a wobble entension through the outlet, then the whole box will come off, no need to seperate it


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
13mm with a wobble entension through the outlet, then the whole box will come off, no need to seperate it 

alright that works...was trying to make it where i could see it better...but since its not workin for me..ill go in that way...KK still buys g-laders right?


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_REMUS 13* »_
Who cares about handling?








Hardly anyone "road-races" their Corrado here anyway. It's just an excuse.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


hey man i like driving sideways


----------



## _REMUS 13 (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_
KK still buys g-laders right?


Don't you dare!
Put some dynomite in there and blow it up...get it on video of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jesiman (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*

lol. tie it to the back of my slc and well drag it down the street at 100mph.


----------



## REDSLC (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (jesiman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jesiman* »_lol. tie it to the back of my slc and well drag it down the street at 100mph. 
save it for when or if you get married


----------



## jesiman (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (REDSLC)*

i want you to rethink what you just said. then use your imagination (because you are going to have to for this) and try to envision me geting hitched. Complimenting crackerbarrell for their grass. Counting calories in a cup of syrup at dennys. Going to gtg's showing everyone home videos of my new kitten. yeah...got a headache yet.


----------



## REDSLC (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (jesiman)*

good point


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (REDSLC)*

well im trying to get the charger off...ive taken off 6 bolts...3 on each side..and then 2 oil lines..what else is there and where are they?
















also i found these in my outlet...could this be why i was only reading 5psi?


----------



## VWpowa (Mar 4, 2000)

*Re: (jesiman)*

Hey jesi, just wanted to let you know that the big date is 10/28/05. I wanted to give you advance notice that way you and your other buddies that are piled up in your house sleeping in sleeping bags on the floor and chomping down on whole jalepenos could come over and mow my lawn.








BTW your car is slower than my 3 speed automatic corolla


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_REMUS 13* »_Well in Connecticut alone, I know:
Gian (pinoyvr6) - yellow g60--> VR6
SketchyBrianR - yellow g60 -->VR6
(forgot the dude's name), but he's from Torrington CT - yellow g60-->VR6
my friend dougie (performancevdub) - red g60-->VR6


The other kid from Torrington is Nuzzi I think. Primed Black with a kit??
The yellow Rado in torrington is still a G60


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (CobRado)*

there should be a bolt right under where the pulley is....look around with a light...should spot it!!!


----------



## jesiman (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (VWpowa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWpowa* »_Hey jesi, just wanted to let you know that the big date is 10/28/05. I wanted to give you advance notice that way you and your other buddies that are piled up in your house sleeping in sleeping bags on the floor and chomping down on whole jalepenos could come over and mow my lawn.








BTW your car is slower than my 3 speed automatic corolla 

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snnnaaaap. wow. completely out of nowhere. good one. good one. ok so the 28th. I guess that means im going to have to rent a porta potty and a waterhose and wash down or something. dude. get me the hookup on cop clothes. i wanna be ponch.


----------



## VWpowa (Mar 4, 2000)

*Re: (jesiman)*

No u wont need a portapotty. They have several in the neighborhood. If you want you can wear my academy uniform. You can look like Ponch the security guard.


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-TEC this!!!* »_there should be a bolt right under where the pulley is....look around with a light...should spot it!!!

If this one is out, that should be it.
It's probably gonna take a pry bar to get it out...Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (laderlover)*

do i need to take the bracket off the block to slide it out?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

Is it just me or does it look like your VR on a stick got a rattle can job... gasket surfaces and all... with the oil pan off. I hope they didn't get any power paint on your internals


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*

im not sure..it might have been..but ive checked internals and they are fine


----------



## blkg60 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_REMUS 13* »_
Well you're not considered "NY". You live too far away from the city. Usually, when I mean NY, I mean NYC...lazy me.


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (blkg60)*

well got a lil more done today...not really rushing...got the a/c lines off, unbolted the cat, wiring removed from the motor, misc. coolant hoses, charger removed
just gotta remove the axles from the tranny and mounts and should be good to pull it out..another day of work...i dont think im doing too bad for only 2 days of work...with interuptions and other things to do then work on my car


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Is it just me or does it look like your VR on a stick got a rattle can job... gasket surfaces and all... with the oil pan off. I hope they didn't get any power paint on your internals









It definitely looks like there is paint on some of the surfaces, check the oil filter mating surface








Definitely give the block a once over before you start assembling it


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (laderlover)*

yah i know where most of it is...my friend brien of boosteddubs.com is the one helping me assemble the motor fully...being the motor was said to be rebuilt and has been sittin for over a year hes gunna take it apart and make sure everything was actually rebuilt/replaced and make sure everything is true...also install all ARP hardware and get it ready to bolt in the car
brien is the man when it comes to VWs...he knows his ish


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

got the motor out tonight...worked getting alil bit of misc things off the sides and a lil bit of the wiring...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

cleaned it up a lil bit...havnt been able to do too much:








some of the great works of volkswagen wiring:


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

You are on your way.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

yah and i cant wait to have you help with that wiring!!


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

you know your doing that the hard way next time pull the engine and tranny out in one peice


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Clownracer v2)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its about time you got on this


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Clownracer v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clownracer v2* »_you know your doing that the hard way next time pull the engine and tranny out in one peice

i did...notice nothings in there...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its about time you got on this









yah tell me about it...still waiting on the freakin arp rod bolts to get here...and im new at this stuff so im kinda slow


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

what are you doing w/ the old motor and wiring harness? I might be interested in it all for the right price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Je2tta)*

I believe he already sold it, at least the engine was sold.


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

alright all i really need is is glader brakets and such to mock up my 16Vg60


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_REMUS 13* »_Well in Connecticut alone, I know:
Gian (pinoyvr6) - yellow g60--> VR6
SketchyBrianR - yellow g60 -->VR6
(forgot the dude's name), but he's from Torrington CT - yellow g60-->VR6
my friend dougie (performancevdub) - red g60-->VR6
NY
-Me
-my friend 8vbunny from the Bronx - green g60-->VR6 (just totalled)








-Antonio from ausderhaken - g60-->VR6
-Miguel's friend with a yellow g60--> VR6T
-renzo (about a yr and a half ago)
PA
-Chris with the red g60-->VR6T
and I'm sure there are many many more









 my cuzn john just bought a 90 vr6 rado also its a lil beat up but he's been working on it night and day should be out by waterfest.... have fun with your swap










_Modified by PinoyVR6 at 5:03 AM 11-28-2005_


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
some of the great works of volkswagen wiring:

















cough, cough........ do your heatercore while the dash is out....... cough, cough


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mithril)*

yah its done...i knew that if i finished everything that would prolly be the first problem once i was done..with my luck


----------



## kindbudz91G60 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: The Project Begins... (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I 2nd that.
You quitter..........


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: The Project Begins... (kindbudz91G60)*

I see there is less and less G60s out there


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The Project Begins... (VW_Sporting)*

Yeah... people are getting smarter.








PS
You know you're going to do it sooner or later.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (BahnStormer202)*

in order to get the shear bolts out of the steering column..do i just drill them out like pop-rivets? and when i do this what do i replace them back with?


----------



## RedRadoG60 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (kindbudz91G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kindbudz91G60* »_
I 2nd that.
You quitter..........

I'll 3rd the motion. Why not just sell the G60 and buy a VR? That way the poor car doesn't get hacked up for that wack 6 banger that doesn't know if it wants to be an inline six or a v-six..


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_in order to get the shear bolts out of the steering column..do i just drill them out like pop-rivets? and when i do this what do i replace them back with?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*

well im about as slow as molasses...finding time sucks...but all i got left to do now is take old wiring out and put new stuff in...change out pedal cluster but in order to do so i need to drop the steering column
i got the brake booster off the other day and just pressure washed the bay today...ill just say im taking my time


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (CobRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CobRado* »_
The other kid from Torrington is Nuzzi I think. Primed Black with a kit??
The yellow Rado in torrington is still a G60

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















Hey Bri i finally got it running yesterday!!!!!
yeah the yellow one is my buddy Jay, its a 90 G60 w/eaton charger i think, its different not exactly sure what it is.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*

well its been a very long time and not a whole lot is getting done. ran into some motor issues and is now taking longer then expected. 
in the time i havent posted i got the heater box and a/c back in the car with new heater core and vr6 evap. 5spd shifter cables are in and the subframes back from powdercoater and reassembled the rear subframe with steering rack and control arms. installed r32 rear bushings. also installed the front H&R coilovers...setting the car down tomorrow and will most likely do the rears. 
















ill clean it up a bit and take some better pics...next step is painting the bay


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 10:13 PM 6-25-2006_


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (laderlover)*

Awesome project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*

steering is back in and decided to pull it out and wash it. waiting til after i get back from waterfest to crack down on it ie: painting the bay and actual motor install
































i really cant wait for the wheels


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

nice progress, keep it up
do wat u want with ur car, G60 to VR
its ur car u do wat the hell u want dont listen to no 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chocolatecamil (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_nice progress, keep it up
do wat u want with ur car, G60 to VR
its ur car u do wat the hell u want dont listen to no 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i agree, this thing is sick!!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (chocolatecamil)*

r u going obd2? me and everyone else on here will probably strongly recommend it....its also the same amount of work as going obd1 so it just makes sense...its something you cant afford not to do while youre at all this.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sweet color BTW....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_r u going obd2? me and everyone else on here will probably strongly recommend it....its also the same amount of work as going obd1 so it just makes sense...its something you cant afford not to do while youre at all this.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sweet color BTW....









yessir..theres no other way to go!







thanks for the comments guys...was trying to get it done for waterfest but no way jose...once i get back imma get to workin hard on it...hopefully H20 ill show


----------



## Golf8VTurbo25 (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (hubbell)*

what were the motor issues u ran into? was it paint on the internals or was it not really rebuilt? nice project to see coming along though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Golf8VTurbo25)*

it wasnt really rebuilt..well to an extent...it was but poorly...timing guides and what not were replaced ya but...the pistons had scratches and dings in them from when he installed them which would create hot spots and what not, the crank wheel was bent, the head had some surface scratches on it, and every freeze plug was taken out...the big ones were easy to source now the lil oil ones on the sides are impossible unless anyone can point me in a direction. oh yah the block also had a lip on each bore...no carbon build up...an actual lip from where it looks like it wasnt honed correctly. pretty sweet so good opportunity to go obd2 and build it to 2.9l


----------



## Golf8VTurbo25 (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_good opportunity to go obd2 and build it to 2.9l








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Golf8VTurbo25)*

wheres it going?


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (Golf8VTurbo25)*

yea!!!....fresh respray for the bay? still hope youre not changing the color.....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (hubbell)*

yessir...i am changing color..but its not changing much..will post pics when its done so yall can get a tease of it..
and not sure if you remember but i was the guy at waterfest that made the comment..."now who said corrados dont look good with 18s"


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 12:37 PM 8-3-2006_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

w00t! got it back today. looks pretty good. the color is Interlagos blue from the 06 M3 CSl...i love it. cant wait to see it on the whole car


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

ha looks good....
i never heard you talking about that color... how you came up with that one???
and better hurry up cuz i want to see her all finished!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

yah it was kinda spur of the moment...saw an m3 and just said i had to have it. hopefully soon enough itll be done


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

some before shots for reference:
















ok maybe i wanted to bump too


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_w00t! got it back today. looks pretty good. the color is Interlagos blue from the 06 M3 CSl...i love it. cant wait to see it on the whole car


































you bastard....that was my next car color i swear it. i swa the article in some magazine and loved the color.....i so hate you right now....but i also want to see it in person now....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (hubbell)*

ha sorry. i swear thats happened to me too...i was gunna do deep blue pearl from the r32 but...everyone and their mom did it so i had to think of something different. ill be the only rado with this color then hopefully..w00t...hopefull the same goes with my wheels..which should be here next week


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

That's awesome


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (hubbell)*

Did you gut the whole car and send it to the painters to get redone or did you have them only shoot the outside?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Looks good mang.....now i wanna see what you picked for wheels


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Germanpower SLC)*

just the engine bay was done right now. the rest of the car will be done after i get it running prolly. waiting on the wheels. i didnt feel the need to strip down the entire car. just have them spray the jams and what not


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

noice.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

nice color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

thanks guys


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

well this is prolly overkill but i needed axles and i might as well only spend money once for when ill need it later. i dont wanna chance breaking them all the time at the track so yah...went ahead and bought the level 3 DSS axles...








also have 195/40 and 215/40 toyo T1-R on the way and about to make an order with christian(heizervr6) for a bunch of misc parts.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Looking good man.
S


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (sdezego)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

so looky what came in today...








mmmmmm...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

not too much going on right now..still waiting on the motor but its almost done. got the brake booster painted and mounted, got the tires mounted. did a crappy job on the tranny too but looks 10x better then it did








































might try to get some pics from my friend building the motor and try and post those up too


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

just a lil something to show ya how the paint should look:








taken yesterday at a european car show


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

painted a test panel just to see color:








today got the front halfway back together. just gotta do the lines and calipers. but i at least got to test fit the wheels.


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

i love the color. what wheels are those? what size are they?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (iAco)*

thanks man. wheels are jlines...16x8 and 16x9.5


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Looking good dude! We both have similar projects within ~ 1hr of each other.
I'll bump your thread with a pic of my repainted engine bay. This is Audi Brilliant Red.
Loving your new color and wheels BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*

any updates lately? more pics!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Looking good dude! We both have similar projects within ~ 1hr of each other.
I'll bump your thread with a pic of my repainted engine bay. This is Audi Brilliant Red.
Loving your new color and wheels BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









nice man. maybe when were done we can meet up or something. theres a pretty good corrado count up here. and should be a few vr6T soon...already a 16vT and a few vr6s and g60s


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_nice man. maybe when were done we can meet up or something. theres a pretty good corrado count up here. and should be a few vr6T soon...already a 16vT and a few vr6s and g60s

Yeah definitely. A few months back we had a bunch of CFL Corrado guys meeting up at the Wing House in Daytona every once in awhile. It seems with a bit of planning, there could be a pretty good turnout on a Friday or Saturday night. It looked like a fairly central location for the Orlando, Melbourne, Jacksonville and Ocala guys. We should get that going again some time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

ya def. lets wait til ours run


----------



## kindbudz91G60 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: The Project Begins... (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Boo this man....still have your charger for sale?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (kindbudz91G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kindbudz91G60* »_
Boo this man....still have your charger for sale?









naw that was a while ago.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*

hmm..looky what came in:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*

The Florida Corrado crew seems to have some new found ambition








..projects are finally moving again all the way around!
Shawn


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (sdezego)*

haha yah...theres def gunna be a good number of bad ass ones around too. mine...lees...my friend brandons vr6T...my buddy briens 16vT and his somewhat secretive project corrado...and theres a few others that i dont know the names of. 
we def need to get a huge gtg with as many florida corrados as possible


----------



## jesiman (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_haha yah...theres def gunna be a good number of bad ass ones around too. mine...lees...my friend brandons vr6T...my buddy briens 16vT and his somewhat secretive project corrado...and theres a few others that i dont know the names of. 
we def need to get a huge gtg with as many florida corrados as possible

yeah. Jesi's project souldrain is working out pretty well too!!!! 

sean. turbo. pretty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_hmm..looky what came in:


Sweet man. Nothing like a good TO4S cover on a VR6







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_









woah, is that an eos in the background?
























awesome project, by the way. I love the color, and the wheels especially http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by itskmill06 at 2:28 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
woah, is that an eos in the background?

















awesome project, by the way. I love the color, and the wheels especially http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by itskmill06 at 2:28 PM 11-30-2006_

ha ya it is...i talked my mom into getting it


----------



## groesche (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*

Where did you get the bar stools







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Progress looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
ha ya it is...i talked my mom into getting it

nice! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## jakerody (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## jakerody (Aug 5, 2004)

theres a pic of our work sean...let me know if I can help good talking to ya


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (jakerody)*

i know ive already posted pics of it but those were from my friend brien so i decided to snap my own ..with a lil size comparison


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

that thing is so small.....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

ya id say its about comparible to a k03


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

SLOW ASS PILE!!haha...im bout to fix ur brake line..i need to get those calipers down too...i keep forgetting..finals are over though..yay!!


----------



## germanstyle (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (VWpowa)*

Looks good so far.....good progress.
I just sold that exact same wheel set up, mine were 17x8.5 and 17x9.5, I had them on my corrado. When its all said and done they will look great!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (germanstyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanstyle* »_Looks good so far.....good progress.
I just sold that exact same wheel set up, mine were 17x8.5 and 17x9.5, I had them on my corrado. When its all said and done they will look great!

sweet man. you got any pics of them on the car?


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick rado projeckt mang!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope to see it in the future just moved from up north.....
what kit are you using BTW....or is it all custom...???
thanx again Jay Fay


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

ya man its all custom. pretty much at least. ill be running c2 software since i went obd2. so far the kit consist of gt35r .82 a/r, hks ssq, tial 38/40mm hybrid wastegate, atp manifold and will be getting c2 fueling kit, custom short runner intake, and custom boost tubes. im still trying to figure out what fmic to run. well at least the size. i want it to fit under the stock bumper without cutting it up and not stick out the bottom grills. 
hopefully ill have the motor dropped in the next couple weeks. 
ps. where u move to?


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 12:00 PM 12-17-2006_


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya man its all custom. pretty much at least. ill be running c2 software since i went obd2. so far the kit consist of gt35r .82 a/r, hks ssq, tial 38/40mm hybrid wastegate, atp manifold and will be getting c2 fueling kit, custom short runner intake, and custom boost tubes. im still trying to figure out what fmic to run. well at least the size. i want it to fit under the stock bumper without cutting it up and not stick out the bottom grills. 
hopefully ill have the motor dropped in the next couple weeks. 
ps. where u move to?

_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 12:00 PM 12-17-2006_

well you could try using a mercedes one or a big style volvo if not....go to air 2 water....
BTW i moved to Deltona Fl.....15-20min out of Daytona http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrkTurbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_










Those wheels are SICK.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kingtek718 (Nov 16, 2003)

loven the thread and ride man lookin fwd to the progress


----------



## PhrequenC (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (kingtek718)*

what wheels are those?


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*

Piece of crap J-Lines...showin some love sean..haha


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: The Project Begins... (psyc0ticcracker)*

itll never run..hahaha !!!


----------



## xxxturbo rabbitxxx (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (psyc0ticcracker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psyc0ticcracker* »_itll never run..hahaha !!!

x2


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (xxxturbo rabbitxxx)*

i hate you all


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*

cranked the coilovers down and pulled it out cuz i cleaned out the garage. got a glipse of how low it might be. brand new coils and no weight so needs to settle and needs a motor...which hopefully should be soon. 
































PS. body work shown was old and crappy....gotta fix it all.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*

Bump to motivate you to get off your can and do something!!!















Ian k


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

good looking project. keep up the progress and good work


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (radokid88)*

I see pics of my radiator support and bumper in the background.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

motors in..blah blah..sean likes men..i still saw its gonna be another year before its done..but ..if it is imma kick your a$$..haha..stupid corrados and their owners.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (psyc0ticcracker)*

ya i had started a new thread cuz i thought this one died...dropped the motor in today...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

specs in case yall are interested:
OBD2 vr6
83mm JE pistons 9:1
All ARP hardware
Rebuilt head with multi angle valve job
ATP manifold
3" ATP downpipe with vband
garret gt35r .82 a/r vband 
38/40mm tial hybrid wastegate
HKS ssq blow off valve
3.3 O2A with quaife and rebuilt gears
coming soon c2 software


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

coming soon..hahahaha..like 5-6 months/years!!! ehh??love ya!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (psyc0ticcracker)*

ya ya ya..whatever you say brandon


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

looked good when i saw it ...
should look good when i see it again..
h2o hopefully.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_looked good when i saw it ...
should look good when i see it again..
h2o hopefully.


thanks man...hopefully sooner then later


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Give us an update as to what is going on. Last you mentioned getting it running and such before painting. Still the plan? any updates?
So many good projects in FL going on right now, we just need to complete 1 or 2


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
we just need to complete 1 or 2









Does that mean you are coming over to help me finish up that wiring next week


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

ya thats the plan. got a few things to take care of still. hopefully i can get most of it done in a day though. 
brake lines/master cylinder
water lines
a/c lines
power steering lines
vr6 shift linkage
and then...
intercooler mounting and piping
short runner intake
wiring
makin sure radiator and ish will clear with slim fans and short runner
i thought i didnt have much to do but turns out theres still a good bit. hopefully i can start crackin on it soon and get it done


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

lil bit of pics cuz im bored:
















thought id bring a lil old school wood to the rado scene...


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

nice! I'm diggin that personal steering wheel. any plans on how you are going to mount your intercooler?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Nice Eye Candy!
Who made the Downpipe? Welds look to be proper!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_nice! I'm diggin that personal steering wheel. any plans on how you are going to mount your intercooler?

thanks man. couple ppl i know down south do the wood thing in their cars..mainly mk3s. i figured it would look sick in a corrado too so i found that one. looked at nardi wheels too but theyre just plain round. 
intercooler im hoping to mount angled where it can sit like jays did. hidden behind the lower grills and get some decent air flow.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Nice Eye Candy!
Who made the Downpipe? Welds look to be proper!

the downpipe is the ATP downpipe but we gotta weld the Vband onto it. ill hopefully get some of this stuff cracked down in the next couple weeks. got some parts coming in tomorrow


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i want to see this get done.
subscribed.
cheers,
Nick
PS; hot project


----------



## CyanSunday (Oct 7, 2004)

looking damn good man!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (CyanSunday)*

Looks good...


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Just awesome.
Sory haven't read all the post what with the fenders? there not on the car or is that an old pic.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

that one fender i did was a damaged fender i had laying around and i fixed it and pulled it and painted it the color im doing the car so i could get an idea on how its gunna look. its hangin up in my room now


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

got some stuff coming...so far i got my momo hub and nrg quick release. decided to put the wheel on. just imagine a dash in there. lol. 
got a diesel geek shifter i gotta put in. 
spturbo manifold coming in too tomorrow in bare aluminum...look for the polishing update. also gunna be polishing my valve cover. and getting alot of BS squared away so i can finish up the wiring and get the fmic mounted and get it cranked up. also have fpr adapter, obd2 TB adapter and SP plug wires coming with the manifold. 
c2 software is on hold as jeff told me hes waiting on his encryptions and hell have an updated stg 2 kit out soon. 


















_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 3:31 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
spturbo manifold coming in too tomorrow in bare aluminum

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

ya i cant wait to polish it. i havnt seen anyone polish theirs.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i wanted to polish mine, but man i am lazy as hell, i also wanted to polish my valve cover but then i start looking at the little areas and man i real lazy.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

the polishing will amence...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Nice mainfold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks fun to polish. Do you have anymore shot of your car sitting on it's Jlines? I have only ever seen the few picture of it jacked up.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

should of got that black fuel rail


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Nice mainfold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks fun to polish. Do you have anymore shot of your car sitting on it's Jlines? I have only ever seen the few picture of it jacked up. 

no not yet. im trying to get the tires remounted since i had to take them off to get the wheels fixed. also gotta get longer studs for the spacers in the rear. but trust me...as soon as i do...imma do a test fit shot.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I forgot about the messed up wheel. I have been wondering why I haven't seen many pictures of it.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

yah hopefully ill get some pics soon. 
also a friend just sent me this pic...this is seconds before it broke down in which started this mess. this was on the way to waterfest 2 years ago


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

started to polish it. too much pitting so i took it down again with 80 grit and so forth...trying to get most of the pitting out.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_yah hopefully ill get some pics soon. 
also a friend just sent me this pic...this is seconds before it broke down in which started this mess. this was on the way to waterfest 2 years ago

Isnt that how all big projects start. Went from daily driver then somehow stripped the splines on the inputshaft in the tranny 3 years ago which has led to a fully built 16vT (still in the works), after changing my mind multiple times.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*

hmm..pics are fun...just some motor shots. and i started polishing up the manifold and the valve cover. still got a lot of work to do.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hmm...valve cover and manifold are gunna be sent to the chromer here soon...cant wait to get them back...baller!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

haha nice choice. looking good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

bump for more progress i need motivation








page 6 owned


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

thanks man. i need some too. although it seems ive been having a lot lately. got one door on its 2nd prime just gotta cut it in and do the jams and ill be able to put it back on and start the other door. 
PS. i sent my manifold and valve cover to the chromer today. gotta wait 4 weeks now.







oh well. should be hot.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_










Good god man!!! I knew it was a big turbo, but sh*t. What is the diameter of that inlet?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

4 inches....wide angle lens makes it look bigger kinda. lol


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

mmm...gunna start cutting parts in and doing the jams...


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

4in inlet still look tiny though in person im about to get a 40r


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_4in inlet still look tiny though in person im about to get a 40r









Same here. My 35R also got replaced with a 40R.







The 40R housing's aren't much bigger, but the ported shroud looks pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Same here. My 35R also got replaced with a 40R.







The 40R housing's aren't much bigger, but the ported shroud looks pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

see..id be right there with you if i had just added rods. im regretting now and i wish i would have. maybe later i will and just take the head off and the pan and do the rods with the motor still in. but to be honest i think ill be happy with 420 whp. at least i hope.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

your rods should handle the gt 40 ill see where im at power wise with the 35. i already seen the same setup put down 488 at 20 psi on pump so as long as im around there its all good


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_mmm...gunna start cutting parts in and doing the jams...

























this is my favorite color, i was planning on painting my corrado the same, i think the color i was looking at was electric blue whats the name of yours???


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

interlagos blue from bmw. very limited color they used and ive only seen a few actual bmw's with it.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_your rods should handle the gt 40 ill see where im at power wise with the 35. i already seen the same setup put down 488 at 20 psi on pump so as long as im around there its all good









ya see...the 35r can easily put down good number. if you can run like 30psi then im sure you could get up to 600...but ill be happy with 488whp. lol. what was the set up you speak of? what software?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

got the pass. door cut in...ill get pics of the outside next week to show the straightness. i think once i block it and seal it itll be pretty baller.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

awsome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
ya see...the 35r can easily put down good number. if you can run like 30psi then im sure you could get up to 600...but ill be happy with 488whp. lol. what was the set up you speak of? what software?

setup uses dta. you got a little peel in tha door i see


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

yah i had the pressure too low at first and it was kinda spittin out so i turned it up on the last coat and it did better but oh well...im not too worried about it cuz the it came out the best by the lock where you can actually see it and so its not that bad. 
plus i was just more worried about having matching jams and what not.


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 3:26 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

its all good im jelous though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

you?! jealous? why? lol


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I am jealous of that booth you are using







Is that where you work or what?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_I am jealous of that booth you are using









That is what I was thinking, when saw those pics.

Color looks amazing! It will be cool seeing once it's finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_you?! jealous? why? lol

cause you got your motor in the car and cutting things in, im stuck tryin to rewire this hunk of crap and it blows


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

yah thankfully my buddy brien is a corrado guru and is helping me wire mine up. plus i gave him a tranny for his services. 
as for the booth...thats at school. im taking body and paint classes. im pretty much spoiled there. nice garmat booths and huge prep stations. plus the facility that dupont and toyota built is so nice and huge. its where i get to do all this at.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hey after you cut the door in are you hangin them back on the car to paint them?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

after i do the jams ya. im just afraid of the paint matching since the pearl in the base. i may accidentally mix it different or lay it on different and then the pearl will flop differently and wont match. ive seen it and i figured this is the best way to do it.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I'm really liking the good progress you've been making in the last couple weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_I'm really liking the good progress you've been making in the last couple weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ha ya...ive been getting that a lot lately. everyone here in town thinks ill never get the car done. but h20 is my goal and i wanna start crackin down on it so im not rushing to get it finished


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

werd. keep rollin, no shortcuts!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_after i do the jams ya. im just afraid of the paint matching since the pearl in the base. i may accidentally mix it different or lay it on different and then the pearl will flop differently and wont match. ive seen it and i figured this is the best way to do it. 

you have just a base clear system dont ya? there is no reason that it wouldnt match just do you 2 coats and a drop. i would paint the door off so you dont get any tape lines in the jam. if you need me to come down there ill show you how its done


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

ya tape lines were my only concern really too. 
so are you saying no matter the base coat, as long as its from the same mix, itll match? i was always under the impression that with pearls, the paint could lay differently in some places and then flip flop differently and make it look a shade off. but then again the pearl is already in the base coat. 
plus painting off the car creates more risk to scratch it trying to put it on the car itself. definitely would need another person helping. 
mmmm..im tempted now. but damn it seems like no matter what there is some sort of flaw


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i know you got a buddy around that could help you hang it. with pearls you have less chance of getting some kind of flip flop look. with metallics if you spray it at a higher pressure you could get a light look to it. pearl are awesome to spray they always lay nice and flat.
anyway you will have no problem spraying the doors off, if you had room in the booth you could do it in there with the car, but i do it all the time and dont have a problem, im acutally doing a toyota at work like that. its the whole side and im paint the 2 doors off


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

thanks for the all the help and advice man. i appreciate it. im think i just might paint everything off the car now. id prefer to do it all at the same time that way there is no chance it wont match. 
ill just be extra careful putting everything back on the car lol 
once i get tires mounted ill start pulling the front fenders cuz the backs im gunna have my boss help me with since im still kinda learning this stuff.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_its all good im jelous though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

keep it coming man..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yoyo


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

got the drivers door off. ill start that next week. and damn why did the zip tie the wiring back behind the dash area. that was gay. i taped the plugs for the door that way i wont get confused later. 
heres some shameless pics too for fun.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

heres a car a did today just to show you it will be fine to paint your doors off.








and got my car in the booth. haha


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

nice color i dont know alot about paint but i think you are correct about the flop when the doors are off or the possibility, this pic or angle is the most norticable on this car most of the time it isnt noticed but if you arent sure of how to eliminate the possibility be prepared. i would guess alot has to do with if the doors were layed flat when sprayed ?










_Modified by dbl_yelo_rado3 at 1:14 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_nice color i dont know alot about paint,

then leave it at that. your car is a 3 stage paint job and i remember reading your post a bout it, somethin like you didnt have enough paint any they had to get more of it since you brought your own, something along them lines. anyway his car is only a base clear he could paint it doors upside down and they will still match.

*damn 2 pages owned in a row*


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

like i said and i think you just did flop is possible, i dont remember them running out of paint but they charged me for 2 gal. of premier clear







my point was flop is possible 2 stg or 3 depends how its sprayed.
and the most beloved midwest vortex fan club body shop went out of bussiness shortly after http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

well the thing with normal 2 stage paints is in the base, no matter how many coats you add once you get solid color, the color wont change. 3 coats of base will look the same as 5 coats of base and so forth. usually. with a pearl midcoat, you can lay only a few coats for a lil pearl then more coats for a bunch of pearl which there fore will change the look of the color and flop. 
this only usually occurs in a 3 stage paint using a pearl midcoat since its just a clear base with pearl in it. it may lay different with different gun techniques.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i thought flop was about how the flakes lay which give the illusion of the color being off ?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

well the pearl give the flop...my color looks solid in certain lighting but then when the sun hits it directly it brightens up like crazy. i love it for that reason. but the thing with 2 stage pearls is the pearl is already mixed in the base so it will all lay the same as long as you use it from the same mix. and i got a gallon of base non reduced so i should have plenty.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

spraying the same mix wet or dry wont change that ?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_spraying the same mix wet or dry wont change that ?

that would never happen. usally you spray med wet coats only way you could change it would be to either bump the air pressure up alot and stand back some there is a slight chance you could make it appear lighter. but in his case he has nothing to worry about.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

just curious because the samples my shop sprayed of pearl green wet and dry looked different , wet lays flatter and changes the reflection is what i was told.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

yes if you spray it dry the metallic will stand up and give it a different look. is the green you using a pearl or mettalic


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

the test sprays were dragon pearl, but i am going with a different color than the test sprays were. i dont have the paint formulas with me he gave me the print out of the 3 i was considering.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

usallly mettalics if you spray them dry they will stand up but on pearls they lay flat sprayed dry or wet


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

went back to class today and took some pics of the outside of the door and some shots of how the pearl brightens up. 
also started the drivers side door...and damn...i didnt know that there was this much bondo on it. i knew there was cuz i saw DA marks and the body line wasnt sharp but the mil gauge said about 50mils of bondo was there. i wanted to strip it but there really wasnt any point to straighten metal that was already straightened...so i cut it down a lil bit and im gunna redo it blocking it more to make sure it gets a crisp line
























































drivers door:


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

lookin good


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

lil useless update...
talked to my boss and im towing the car up when i strip it down and were gunna pull the rear fenders and fix some rear damage
everything else i can do myself and at school. my teacher told me i can leave my car there for a week to get it sprayed sooooooo im gunna get crackin on the body and paint before i get it running. pretty stoked.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

tits up










_Modified by bmxrado at 1:34 AM 5-23-2007_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_lil useless update...
talked to my boss and im towing the car up when i strip it down and were gunna pull the rear fenders and fix some rear damage
everything else i can do myself and at school. my teacher told me i can leave my car there for a week to get it sprayed sooooooo im gunna get crackin on the body and paint before i get it running. pretty stoked. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*

does anyone look at their wiring and just get discouraged...i know i do. someone post pics of how bad their wiring was so i dont feel left out.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

dont worry i had to start from scratch








anywho did you figure out how your running your coolant lines if not pm i got some info


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

It always looks worse than is actually is......or aleast that is what I tell myself.







I will have to take some pictures of my mess for you. 

Dave, is that sound deadening spray? 


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 11:47 AM 5-26-2007_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_does anyone look at their wiring and just get discouraged...i know i do. someone post pics of how bad their wiring was so i dont feel left out. 

You asked for it.

































It can come to a head


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*

damn dude...thats exactly what mine looks like. yours turned out pretty damn good. how long did that take you?


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_damn dude...thats exactly what mine looks like. yours turned out pretty damn good. how long did that take you? 

yoyo


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_damn dude...thats exactly what mine looks like. yours turned out pretty damn good. how long did that take you? 

Well, I swapped the early to the late interior (Everything). With that I changed pretty much all cabin harnesses and then needed to integrate the late stuff into the early at the fuse box for A/C and a few other items.
It took me about a month to do the whole interior swap, but that is with a lot of mechanical changes as well (dying leather, Rebuilt Glass sunroof, new headliner, etc etc. Here is the full thread of what i did -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2772227
It definitely took a lot of studying of the Bentley and I can't say it was the funnest job that I have ever done.
If you are just cleaning things up and such, it shouldn't be bad. It is more daunting than it is difficult.
S



_Modified by sdezego at 10:18 AM 5-27-2007_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

These terminal extractors were a must:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*

yah, my buddy brien is gunna be assisting me in the wiring cuz hes the man when it comes to this stuff and i gave him a transmission so hes gunna help me for free. lol. he said its time consuming but its not really that hard


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

also need some advice...
im about to order some seats buuuttt...im not sure what fabric to get cuz of money and matching. fabric cost 700 each....leather cost 1100 each...now ive been told i can recover a seat for around 250ish...therefore saving money and i can match the rest of the interior with the same material when it gets refinished. now my only concern would be wrinkles in this case. 
if i buy leather from the start itll prolly be wrinkle free and look better...but then i gotta get leather that matches to do the rest of the interior. and its 400 bucks more. 
what do you think i should do?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

bump for some advice ^^^


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

$650 a seat in leather, i wish. but if you can thats great. i would assume your interior is black so what are you worried about matching ?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

i just wasnt sure cuz some black is glossy while some is flat looking. but ill prolly just buy the leather for ease


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

like all leather each hide will have some different characteristics, if i could have found tan vinyl that matched the door cards i would have considered it. but the shop that did my work was the only place that had a very close leather color match but the company that had the closest leather color doesnt do matching vinyl colors. some places will have matching vinyl to their leather colors. i had enough leather left over i could do my door cards but the color is so close its not a big deal at this point.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

ya thats another thing...im not sure if i want real leather or just go with german vinyl. my buddy has it in his old bmw and its really nice for vinyl. cant even tell its not leather really


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

this car was done in vinyl and the quality seems very good, i dont think i would trade it for leather and up close it has leather look grain.
thats what i would look for in any vinyl they use if the seats are not going to be 100% leather all the way around, i dont like the vinyl they used in our cars.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

they offer the seat i want in vinyl too but they dont have any closeups to see what it looks like plus cant tell what it feels like online


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

most places will send you some samples of the material.


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks like my color


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*

meanwhile...does anyone know of any OEM recaros for sale before i buy OEM look-a-likes?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

since i got my lug bolts in i thought id test fit the wheels again. and damn these things fit snug...fronts are about 1mm away from the caliper and rears about 2-3mm away from coilover with the help of a 20mm spacer....tires go on next week and pulling fenders will commence








front:








rear:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Hell yeah man, they are looking amazing! Can't wait to see tires on them.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

man i really like the way the rears are looking!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

thanks guys...i really love the rears too. i cant wait to tuck tire with them


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

just paid for some recaros...not OEM but look almost identical to OEM. used but getting recovered...i got a pretty good deal i think. ill post pics when i get them instead of posting the sellers pics.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

cool! so I am a littl confused, are you still going to pull the fenders?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

yah i am. just gotta get the tires mounted so i know the correct amount to pull.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_yah i am. just gotta get the tires mounted so i know the correct amount to pull. 









so it hasnt been painted ? or you will be repainting ?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

to me it doesnt looked painted


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

well hell, then if the first cut hasnt been made this thead is just getting started.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

ya its not painted yet. the only body work done so far is both doors are done. front fenders are gunna be pulled first cuz theyre easiest..then rears and rear damage will be fixed when i tow it to my shop. i started cutting the glass out. got the rear out yesterday. windshield is next...then interior will get ripped out to be sent out to be reupholstered with the new seats and then quarter glasses will come out. 
any tips for the quarter glasses that has had experience with them? 
oh and what the hell..heres a pic of the seats..well one of them:
looks OEM dont they










_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 3:59 PM 6-6-2007_


----------



## 1 Low Coupe (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

tires on wood


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (1 Low Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 Low Coupe* »_tires on wood









i guess some can actually get away with it


----------



## 1 Low Coupe (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yea because maybe some of those 2x4's are red.. or those tunner 2x4's please


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

door cards are nice, whats that on the top of them, those arent rado door cards... they look like they have the same dimensions.
those seats ROCK, except for the mesh grilled head rests http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kolejorz (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_
those seats ROCK, except for the mesh grilled head rests http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that's my favorite feature about those seats, i can't wait to see this car done


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_door cards are nice, whats that on the top of them, those arent rado door cards... they look like they have the same dimensions.
those seats ROCK, except for the mesh grilled head rests http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

door cards im not getting but they look like corrado door cards...???
i didnt like the mesh headrests at first either but theyre growing on me and i think itll be a cool retro kinda look.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

front tires are mounted..rears are being done right now..pickin them up later tonight...will start pulling fenders asap!


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

fav project on here keep up sick work bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (jasonknezo)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Nice, I like the seats aswell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

mounted the wheels and love it!! started pulling the drivers front fender...its gettin there...ill post pics of that later. i dont need much pulling so thats good
























mounted that practice fender i did to get an idea on how much to pull and how it will look...i like it!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

got one this far...looks like ass before finishing work. im gunna do some more hammering to straighten out more and possibly go a lil wider. im gunna get my friend that doesn alignments to do a ruff camber adjustment so i make sure im pulling them enough cuz im rockin some neg camber pretty good.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

im thinkin if i really wanna go wider...im gunna need to cut and weld em like most people do.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

nice, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_nice, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man
im trying to achieve something like this i think:


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

a very good look to strive for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

looks like you gotta alot of pulling to do in the rear, you got some better pics


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

i didnt get any real rear shots...ill do that very soon. the rears arent really that bad either. tread of the tire is like even with the fender


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
thanks man
im trying to achieve something like this i think:









pics like this are great parked in the grass but he isnt driving anyplace with the fenders sitting on the tires. his paint is to purdy it probably goes in 4x4 mode before its moved,







cutting it that close is not worth it to me.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

i dont know how low ill be compared to him but i think i just wanna be right at tuckin tire...not as much tire as him but a lil bit always looks good


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i hope you have some stiff suspension because i have tried almost all coilovers and havent found anything yet that you can poke and have any tuck in the rear without tearing up tires, i am waiting for some b&g coilovers that i hope are going to work out better.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

i got H&Rs and from what i can feel they are pretty stiff...when i pushed it out of my driveway down the curb...it just seemed to hit rock hard...but i dunno. well see...


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

sean, that red car is most likely on bags, keep that in mind
i think you can get a little more pull out of that front fender.. even if it doesn't follow the exact contour of the arch, glass and bondo will make it work. i wouldn't think you'll have to cut and weld but if you really want to tuck a lot of tire you'll have to. can't wait to see this thing progress more, i really like the direction that it's headed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_i hope you have some stiff suspension because i have tried almost all coilovers and havent found anything yet that you can poke and have any tuck in the rear without tearing up tires

get some bump stops.. problem solved, with most any coilover


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

and heres some shots of the rear i just took...
























and my jetta cuz it looked good peakin through ...lol


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Thatcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thatcher* »_sean, that red car is most likely on bags, keep that in mind
i think you can get a little more pull out of that front fender.. even if it doesn't follow the exact contour of the arch, glass and bondo will make it work. i wouldn't think you'll have to cut and weld but if you really want to tuck a lot of tire you'll have to. can't wait to see this thing progress more, i really like the direction that it's headed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

get some bump stops.. problem solved, with most any coilover

thanks man. and im not completely done hammering this arch just so i can see how far i can get it before cutting it. i dont need much more for what i want so i prolly wont have to cut it. 
p.s. what tips you got for the rears? where do i cut in the inside of the wheel well to free up the outside metal so i can start to pull it. right at the seam/spot welds? or where?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

nice poke







my first rs's were like that, thats why i did that wide body so i could tuck the whole wheel not just the stretched part of the tire. good luck


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

and in all honesty...i think if i can sit like toffee...id be pretty effin happy.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

host dub is messed, I deleted that pic like a year ago lol. Oh man look at the ornage peel on that thing damn
glad it looks like this now 












_Modified by Toffeerado at 9:50 AM 6-10-2007_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

thats a good example http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
p.s. what tips you got for the rears? where do i cut in the inside of the wheel well to free up the outside metal so i can start to pull it. right at the seam/spot welds? or where?




There are spot welds holding the inner and outter fender together. It's welded along the inside lip.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

well both doors are done and ready to be blocked, sealed and painted. cut the other door in yesterday and reblocked the first door just to make sure it was good. heres some pics...


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

mmmm dent free doors







looks good man


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_and in all honesty...i think if i can sit like toffee...id be pretty effin happy. 









i like the look but again i cant picture it is driven at that height without it tearing up the tires and paint on the edge in the rear, i havent seen a coilover set that does not have enough travel to be bouncing of that rear tire on a dip in the road or a bump at that height. my gues is there needs to be atleast 1'' clearance between anything in the direction the suspension travels and it will probably still hit on dips in the road. its great for snapping pics though.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*

can't wait to see them painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
...oh, and some more fenderwork too


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Can't wait to see her all one color Sean. Looking very nice.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

got the seats today. thanks bahnstomer...they look great..hopefully i know how to put them back together. but i think i can figure it out. 
oh and dont mind the pic of me and my moms bf being retarded. my mom thought it was a good idea...oh and i really was on the phone:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Your Pop has an open container in your ride, better not let a piggy see that one.


----------



## Kolejorz (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lovin the seats


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_
i like the look but again i cant picture it is driven at that height without it tearing up the tires and paint on the edge in the rear, i havent seen a coilover set that does not have enough travel to be bouncing of that rear tire on a dip in the road or a bump at that height. my gues is there needs to be atleast 1'' clearance between anything in the direction the suspension travels and it will probably still hit on dips in the road. its great for snapping pics though.

Yeah I rub, but that also because of a blowin rear coils and my 20mm spacers tires have some ware but the paint is fine, if I had more stretch it wouldn't rub do to the angle of my fenders but i don't like HUGE stretch. My front's have never touched ever with 16x9 0et.
This car looks to be one of the new good things on vortex. Love the painting on the inners of the doors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need to redo toffee in the future *completely*



_Modified by Toffeerado at 5:30 AM 6-16-2007_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

thanks man. i cant wait to get it done. im lookin up interior shops now to get it all redone. im hoping to get the front fenders in primer next week sometime.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

you prob shoulnt talk on the phone while youre pretending to drive..
or let your passanger drink....that stuff.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

started work on the pass. side fender. i pulled it just about the same as the other one bring the flat edge out to the same contour as the rest of the flare. and the pass side wheel seemed to not poke as much. it was weird but with some lowering and camber adjustment its not bad. i think the toe being way out kinda makes it hard to read too. gotta adjust the tie rod ends 
oh ya did i mention i lowered it more


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

are you loosing those seams on the rear ?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

i dunno yet..i didnt plan on it. i kinda like the lines there...it breaks up the rear end a lil bit.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

jus checking on ya


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

dude this thing is gonna look killer, AWESOME.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_dude this thing is gonna look killer, AWESOME.

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

just got off the phone with the chromer too and itll be done today and shipped out today. i should have them wed. or thurs. im stoked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_









allready a fat a**! wanna work on my brothers?








so far so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

thanks man. cant wait to get this thing done some more


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!! i dont care how much it cost..it was so worth it. first chrome spturbo manifold ever....ballin!


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I love everything about this car right now. 
Im going to be doing some similar work here pretty shortly. Youve got me psyked up for it.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

its offical your on my **** list buddy.. the manifold looks tits i want it now


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_












This picture made me laugh, because with everything that is stripped, that single tail light is just hanging in there.









And you manifold turn out sick as hell.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*































_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!! i dont care how much it cost..it was so worth it. first chrome spturbo manifold ever....ballin!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_

This picture made me laugh, because with everything that is stripped, that single tail light is just hanging in there.









And you manifold turn out sick as hell.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ha yah..the nut is stripped and just spins..kinda sux. the outer lens has a crack in it and so does this one so i might just break it off and then buy a new outer and inner tail light.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_its offical your on my **** list buddy.. the manifold looks tits i want it now









oh come on mr shaved bay.







i gotta have something to make up for it lol


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

got the front fenders off so i can work on the body work. i pulled them the same it seems like. also got the manifold and valve cover on...gotta figure something out with the obd2 seconday air pump cuz the manifold doesnt have the mounting holes for it...hopefully c2 can delete the dependency for it on their software and i can just delete it. also gotta retap the threads for the fuel rail and the throttle body and cable bracket cuz the chrome kinda gunked up in it a lil bit.


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

oh so shiny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit owned page 10


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

2 and 1/2 months til H2O...im nervous


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Dude, you're gonna miss the G60.
......

.....wait for it.....

.....not yet....

.....almost.....

....ok, NOW!

























































J/K! Looks like a nice VRT setup, coming along great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*

daaaaammmnnnn. close enough to have an ETA?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_daaaaammmnnnn. close enough to have an ETA?

ha i wish. ive got some stuff coming in so i can finish up the motor and hopefully my wire guy can help me start the wiring after he gets married this weekend. 
i have an interior guy coming over today hopefully to come take a look at everything in person and gimme a quote. 
ive got both fenders off and i have one finished with mud work and ready for primer...gotta start the other one. hopefully next week i can tow the shell to my work and pull the rear fenders and fix the rear end damage. 
man this sux


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

sooooo im freakin out. i worked on the car yesterday. got the old exhuast cut off, put the diesel geek in and put the shift box assembly up. then my buddy brandon came over and gave me ahand hookin the brakes up. got the master one and everything was going well until the left front caliper bleeder valve was froze up and it just snapped in half. since theres a hole in the center ive thought about drilling it out and using some bolt extractors to maybe get it out cuz i have more bleeder valves. if not ill just buy an all new caliper....effing sux. something always comes up and im afraid the car wont be finished for h2o. 
the biggest thing is getting the car running:
-wiring
-brake caliper
-bleed slave
-throttle body and cable
-FMIC and plumbing
-35r water lines
-coolant hoses
-radiator/condensor
-rad slim fans
-oil cooler
-a/c lines
-power steering lines
-and turbo oil feed
hopefully thats it really. interior and body shouldnt be as bad. but im wiggin out cuz i really want this done and only have 2 months


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i know it sucks but step back and relax , it takes as long as it takes. nothing will be gained by pushing it to get done. better not to stress and be happy when its done rather than looking at it and saying i shoulda or coulda if i had more time.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Yea, you can drill and use an easy out. Be careful though, if you drill too big/and of too deep you will cut into the bleeder valve's seat. Too small though and you will likely snap the easy out (very bad).
I have gotten many out. Just takes patience some forethought.
S


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Yea, you can drill and use an easy out. Be careful though, if you drill too big/and of too deep you will cut into the bleeder valve's seat. Too small though and you will likely snap the easy out (very bad).
I have gotten many out. Just takes patience some forethought.
S

ya i was thinkin staying small like the same size of the valve hole and just use that instead of drilling too much so i wont mess it up like you said. if not i can get new caliper for 50 bucks


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

think you will have it done in time? today i put my new axles in and put my front brakes on im gonna get some new brake lines tomorrow see if i can hook the fronts up.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

i have no idea. wiring is prolly the biggest issue. all the others wont take long to do. im trying to tow the shell to my work tomorrow so i can get the rear fenders pulled and basically get the shell ready for primer. im going out of town wed-sun though so that sucks. hopefully when i get back i can get the body work done that week and that will be one less thing to worry about. 
all the motor stuff im crossing my fingers for cuz my buddy thats helping me with the wiring just got married yesterday so as soon as he can help me it should get moving.


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

damn, this car is coming out really nice. good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (paste)*

well the car is towed to my body shop. i go out of town wednesday through sunday. hopefully when i get back we can crack on it and get it out of there by that following friday. then when it gets back my first priority is getting it running. body and interior is all something easy...if it runs ill be that much happier. 
ps. anyone know what walbro inline pump ill need? i know c2 recommends a pump but doesnt say what size. not sure if i need the 150 or the 255...


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

dude your not done yet?







Im kidding...It looks bad ass man!! Where did you get the chrome done? I need some for the new car..PM me


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

good news...
while im out of town my boss is gunna start my hatch and rear body damage. so that will most likely be done when i get back. then monday im working late so we can do the rear fenders. my boss does things the old school way pretty much since he learned from his dad. he thinks we might not need to cut the rear fenders to pull them. i seriously dont need but like a 1/2 inch or so he thinks he can beat it out with a hammer and work it that way. i mean he knows exactly what i want and everything so i trust him and his 25 years experience.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

this car looks amazing so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the work done already..
and chrome sp manifold=sex


----------



## 1 Low Coupe (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

those 2 chrome parts.. and the rest of the engine bay is just plain


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (1 Low Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 Low Coupe* »_those 2 chrome parts.. and the rest of the engine bay is just plain









thats cool..my motor will still run longer and whoop up on you any day. only thing i wish i would have done was the tranny...atleast paint it but oh well. i wasnt really going for a completely cleaned, chromed, shaved bay anyways. im going for high hp with some clean touches.


----------



## Fredorrado (Aug 30, 2004)

Your wheels are very nice! and the offsett is very agressif! What is the offsett dimension!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Hows the fender work going? I can't wait to see how they turned out.


_Quote, originally posted by *1 Low Coupe* »_those 2 chrome parts.. and the rest of the engine bay is just plain









Dude you are ridiculous. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 11:29 AM 7-14-2007_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_. i seriously dont need but like a 1/2 inch or so he thinks he can beat it out with a hammer and work it that way. i mean he knows exactly what i want and everything so i trust him and his 25 years experience. 


I got 1/2" out of mine without cutting, just some hammering









_Quote, originally posted by *1 Low Coupe* »_those 2 chrome parts.. and the rest of the engine bay is just plain









yep, you still suck


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I got at least 1" out of mine with a hammer.... gonna take a bit of filler to make it perfect


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (caninus)*

sup guys. posting from the breakers resort in palm beach..free computer in the lobby. lol. from fenders one is in primer...gotta block it. other one i grinded and put some ospho on it before i left cuz there was some surface rust under previous damage. ill do some mud work when i get back and prime it and start blocking both of them. 
ill get some pics up next week


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

got one fender in primer before i left..i blocked it today and just gotta fix some lil imperfections. got the 2nd fender ground down to metal and wiped some bondo. sanded it and got it wiped again and just gotta sand it tomorrow and putty it then prime it. 
also my boss got the rear end damage fixed and got the hatch to close very nicely. also fixed some holes where someone put a zender wing on and fixed some infamous rust by the glass corner and also shaved the wiper. tomorrow or wednesday the rear fenders will be done and ill have it home to get the motor running
































































i still gotta final prime the stuff he did..he just put some rattle can primer on it for the time being


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What kind of filler are you using?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

whatever i got handy. lol. mainly evercoat extreme gold or regular. then some smart stuff from school and evercoat icing or EZcoat


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

What exactly is the glaze use for? To smooth over any imperfection in the filler it self? Noob question, but nows the time to find out.


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 3:48 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_What exactly is the glaze use for? To smooth over any imperfection in the filler it self? Noob question, but nows the time to find out.

_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 3:48 PM 7-16-2007_

ya its a lighter type filler used over bondo or primer...it fills in sand scratches and pits and pinholes. its easy sanding so its nice to finish off with...using like 120 or 180 then primer


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I thought so, just wasn't 100% sure. I'm still learning about more of the paint prep side of body work. I'm hoping to start the filler work on mine in about two weeks.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

got one almost done but still workin on some damage that was there besides the fender...got the drivers side pulled but stil need to weld the corner and do bondo work. hopefully tomorrow ill be done. 









































































also the pass. side rear wheel is sucked in about 5mm cuz almost all VWs the rear axle beam is not centered so i might put a 25mm spacer to compensate. the drivers side pokes the way i want it. the fender is right outside the tread of the tire. while the other side is a lil bit passed. and yes i measured using a point on the and a straight edge to the tire. its off by the thickness of the tread line that does around the tire on the outside


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

nice work dude....coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and good to see you are going all your work on a covered place...
i wish i have a garage


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

ya its nice to have somewhere to work on it. although thanks to my mom she gave me the garage for the time being. 
its funny too..i found out yesterday that my whole family is pretty much gunna be at H2O...as long as its done in time


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

you bastad haha i cant wait to start muddin up my quaters i got them all beat out i just gotta get time to finish them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

Looking nice man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love seeing C's with fresh filler on their fenders. I also can't wait to get mine smooth.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

got it back home. still got some work today but i got the stuff here to do it. im gunna prep the shell for primer here soon and start prepping for paint. dave talked me into it. lol















..
































and might i say when the ass end was squated down on the tow truck..it was effing hot. im takin the helper out tomorrow pronto. lol


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

good progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

glad to see it back home, i got my pass quater almost finished up tonight just gotta sand down my mud and put my final glaze on it, thanks for the motivation


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

You know What I think.
I went to put air in my tires toda but I was to impatient and didn't let the sealant dry lol and the first wheel was leaking haha I may have pics for you tomorrow







.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

thanks guys..lets see what all i get done tomorrow.!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_ i got my pass quater almost finished up tonight 

Lets see picture of that. You guys are making me feel/look like a slacker. Fenders are looking good Sean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

sup fellas?? got some stuff done today..got the sai hole plugged, put my intake manifold back on and got the injetors, fuel rail, FPR all put on too. put back the alt. and new tensioner. also lined up the a/c lines and PS lines so i know what goes where. 








started some more body work/prep work. 
























and also dropped off my interior so that can get underway and hopefully have it back in like 3 weeks


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_
Lets see picture of that. You guys are making me feel/look like a slacker. Fenders are looking good Sean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you ready for it. no poke on my 16x9 et 21


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

yaaa sooo i think imma be a lil too low maybe. 
































and looking at each side you can tell what i was talkin about when i said one wheel poked more then the other due to the rear beam


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Both are looking amazing! Great work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

cant wait to get some more prep work done so i can get this ish painted. i think i gotta get a lil bit bigger spacer on the pass side and raise it up just a tad on that side cuz it seems a lil bit lower then the drivers side


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hey sean i wanted to sak you, how much did you pay for your vr motor???
my brother might be in the market for one. thanks!
oh and btw the car is comming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

i bought mine from a friend that had one layin around. paid 800 for longblock and accessories. lil high but oh well i needed one


----------



## VRCorrado'S (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Awesome project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

How far out do you think paint will be? Looks like all you need is prep now.


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 12:51 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

well..if prep goes good this week..then possibly next week for paint. i still gotta fix the hood. and prep the bumpers. the doors are already done, the fenders are ready to be sanded again and primed again. so its gettin close. hopefully ill have the shell in primer tomorrow


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

do work son...will get better pics later..my battery is dead
















p.s. this gun sucked so i through it out...thoughtd a $50 advanced gun would be okay for primer...wrong! effin sux. 


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 9:02 PM 7-24-2007_


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
p.s. this gun sucked so i through it out...thoughtd a $50 advanced gun would be okay for primer...wrong! effin sux. 

looks good so far...
and i learn that about a gun the same way too








ps thanks for the motor info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

ya oh well..it got the job done soo far. i jus bought a devilbiss primer gun just now on ebay...i use it at school and i like it


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

keep it movin. i just got in about 20 mins ago, steady working


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Hell yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

NNNNNNNNICE!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*









started blocking this side. gun sucked so bad i couldnt even lay it on heavy enough. 
















gotta work on the fender edges sorta and then the body line on the pass side by the tail light pocket


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Badass man! It looks better and better every day. You have got me motivated.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

blocked the roof and some of the other quarter before the gf came over. took some stylish pics too


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

you should rock it like that to H20


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

do you wanna work on my brothers








oh and are you going to H2O???


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (TRANX)*

thats awesome! i wish mine looked like that.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRANX* »_do you wanna work on my brothers








oh and are you going to H2O???

ha maybe when i get my own shop. and ya ill be there...rockin the gli for sure...hopefully both. my parents are rockin out with me and the rest of the otown guys and theyre trailoring the rado for me. 
so if anyone sees 2 older people pulling in with my rado in tow into the princess bayside hotel...dont worry its mine. lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
so if anyone sees 2 older people pulling in with my rado in tow into the princess bayside hotel...dont worry its mine. lol


It will be starting it's new life out as a trailer queen.







I was wondering if you had a girl. Just because you have been busting ass on it, it doesn't seem like you would have time for one. That's one of my problems, my wife doesn't like the C to worked on.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

ya my girls real cool about it. she completely understands my deadline and lets me work on it as much as i can. usually its like an hour or so a day and then mornings on weekends so it works out for the 2 of us


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

awesome dude....i think i'm gonna join you on the cruise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

sick...ya im rollin with the orlando guys thursday evening like usual. my parents are leaving with the rado i think at noon though cuz theyre old and cant drive at night lol


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_sick...ya im rollin with the orlando guys thursday evening like usual. my parents are leaving with the rado i think at noon though cuz theyre old and cant drive at night lol

hahaha well i'll talk to you about it when the time comes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh and the 'rado is looking good


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya my girls real cool about it. she completely understands my deadline and lets me work on it as much as i can. usually its like an hour or so a day and then mornings on weekends so it works out for the 2 of us

oh and aparently i need one of those girls too








oh wait i dont have one anymore


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRANX* »_
oh and aparently i need one of those girls too








oh wait i dont have one anymore









ha ya..and this girl is a lot cooler then the last girl...remember? lol


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
ha ya..and this girl is a lot cooler then the last girl...remember? lol

i can tell and i havent even met her!








well i guess i wont be bringing one since i don't want to deal with the "is too hot outside give me the keys i'm going to your car"








oh i can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRANX* »_
i can tell and i havent even met her!








well i guess i wont be bringing one since i don't want to deal with the "*is too hot outside give me the keys i'm going to your car"*








oh i can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaaha dude...that last gf said that exact same thing at sflgtg 2 years ago...ha.
this ones coming with me but shes actually excited and cant wait to go. plus ocean city shouldnt be too bad in september/october


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
hahaaha dude...that last gf said that exact same thing at sflgtg 2 years ago...ha.
this ones coming with me but shes actually excited and cant wait to go. plus ocean city shouldnt be too bad in september/october

that's good to hear....
well we'll be meeting again soon. and do you have a room already? if not check this out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
:::: official 3/2/G Party Hotel for H2O 2007::::


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*

ya im staying at the princess bayside with a bunch of the otown guys


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

why arent you driving the corrado down?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_why arent you driving the corrado down?

I wouldnt trust driving a car that was just built to make a trip that big with no problems. Maybe if he drove it around for a few months/weeks before to work the kinks out. But i wouldnt trust it, besides.....its a trailer queen


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_why arent you driving the corrado down?

exactly what ian said...with it cutting so close id wanna make sure its running perfectly before i drive that long of a distance. i mean if it was running right now then id say id drive it...but its just gunna have to drive the 30 minutes to and from the show.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

ahh you will be fine with that c2 software its like stock. haha


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

lol well see. i may end up driving the rado back and tow the jetta lol. all depends on how good she runs


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i just want a ride thats all i ask for


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

i think i can do that


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

wheres the updates


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_wheres the updates









x2


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

lol havnt got much done this week. the car is blocked and ready for its next coat of primer. i got the windshield cut out last thursday as well. and today im gunna prep the bumpers so that theyre out of the way . i started fixing the hood just gotta sand some spot down and then prime it. and then prime the hatch and i should be ready to cut parts in and prep for paint. hopeing to have color on it by the end of next week maybe


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

primed again:








































new cluster, thanks dave:


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now get it finished


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

your doing a great job dude.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

If you do it very carefully, you can peel the door jam stickers off intact.
I was told that if you heat up a tad from behind a bit, they come right off. I just very carefully peeled them.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*

thats whati was thinking. and ill just put them on paper in a file or something incase i do sell the car. but i dont ever plan on it. i may give it a try


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_If you do it very carefully, you can peel the door jam stickers off intact.
I was told that if you heat up a tad from behind a bit, they come right off. I just very carefully peeled them.

mine were gone when i got the car








wtf does that mean?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
mine were gone when i got the car








wtf does that mean?

The passenger side is not that big of a deal as it is tire pressure and such. The D/S is more important as it has the bar code used for emissions iirc, but I could be wrong. fwiw, my current Corrado was missing the D/S one when I got it too


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*

uggggh i want my fenders to look this nice and uggh i want air ride!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

p.s. cars at school and im prepping it for paint


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## illwilll (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

theres something so serene about those pics


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (illwilll)*

Primers looking nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

thanks!
got some work done at school...i think now im on for final prep! gotta fix a few things in the hood but other then that its prep time. i got the rear bumper pretty much ready for paint and the hatch is too. i gotta start the fenders and doors and front bumper next week and then the shell will be the longest and hardest part and then paint. hopefully next thursday itll be painted and ready to be put back together....
now on with pics!!!















.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

titties


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

For some reason I love seeing unfinished/primer rados. Although I can't wait to see this one finished. Titties is right.


----------



## Nuprin (May 24, 1999)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya my girls real cool about it. she completely understands my deadline and lets me work on it as much as i can. usually its like an hour or so a day and then mornings on weekends so it works out for the 2 of us

HA! Yu work on your car an hour or two? That's all she lets you?
Heck, I get home from work at 4:30, and it's right out to the garage. I usually come in when the wife calls me for supper, then right back out as soon as I am done eating until about 10. then i take a shower and we go to bed. 
Weekends, it's all day in the garage.
She let's you work on it an hour or two, HA! You get to see your friends like what, once a month?


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Nuprin)*

DAYUM dude, its looking sweet.. i cant wait to see it done, and i do command you on taking the windows out to paint the car properly./.... Well done,,
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yoyo


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nuprin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuprin* »_
Heck, I get home from work at 4:30, and it's right out to the garage. I usually come in when the wife calls me for supper, then right back out as soon as I am done eating until about 10. then i take a shower and we go to bed. 
Weekends, it's all day in the garage.










It's amazing your still married, or maybe it's just that she doesn't like you much anyway.







Either way your a lucky guy.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

ha ya...im a slave to my gf. its just i go to school and work all day and we dont live together so i get to work on the car for a lil while before we grab dinner and hang out. but now since the car is at school i get to work on it for 4 hours or so before i gotta go to work.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i liked this random shot i took:


----------



## VRCorrado'S (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

lookin real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I like the finish on the wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

I remember when Chris was eating that tray of brownies off the hood of this car back in March







HOLY HELL has this car come far I cross my finger that we all get to see this at H20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

flat white looks yummy


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

peanut butter bitches....


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

good idea with the smoothed in piece where the light goes.


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

paint it creame(sp?) color.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (slo deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_paint it creame(sp?) color.

thats hat i first typed as well but i know its future is blue


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

which by the way should be sprayed next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

figured i might as well give it a shot.
i think i would look hot with creame and sprayed the pieces the same between the spokes.
horray for blue though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (slo deno)*

damn i love that headliner


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (TRANX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRANX* »_damn i love that headliner









100% real cow hide...theres even branding marks on it lol. cant see them really plus he put them over the passengers head so you wont ever see it. but he told me all my other hides are in really good condition and i should see a lot of progress this week. im stoked!!


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
100% real cow hide...theres even branding marks on it lol. cant see them really plus he put them over the passengers head so you wont ever see it. but he told me all my other hides are in really good condition and i should see a lot of progress this week. im stoked!!








i hate you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Yeee haaaww cowboy!!


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So are you straight edge?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (EuroTrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroTrash* »_So are you straight edge?

yup


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

theres color in tomorrows forecast........


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*








Looking forward to seeing it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_theres color in tomorrows forecast........

I bet you don't sleep a wink tonight


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*

ha trust me ive been lookin forward to this day for 2 weeks. been getting the body work and prep worked out....i dont wanna sand for weeks. lol


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i liked this random shot i took

Yeah, that is a bad ass picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

You can't




























if youre straight edge can you?


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (dckeener)*

where are the new shots?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (TRANX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRANX* »_where are the new shots?









We want "wet paint" shots


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

theyre uploading!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

















first coat of clear








me doing work son!








3rd coat of clear:
























hood:
















to show how dark it looks in certain lighting:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Oh man, amazing!


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

Sick.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good, now all thats left is the easy stuff


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

damn dude.....
looks amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good, now all thats left is the easy stuff









word up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks great


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

can't wait to see it put together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (paste)*

yeah boiii, do werk! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*









Page 14 Owned


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

thanks for all the comments guys. im going tomorrow just to pull it out of the booth at lunch time. monday ill put the doors, fenders, and hood back on, and rear bumper. hatch got messed up a lil bit so i gotta wetsand it and see if itll buff out. 
this is my first real paint job. ive painted parts before but nothing to this extent. im pretty happy with it


----------



## jax_R32 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

looks great!! Are you doing the paint @ VAB or FCCJ. I've been thinking about taking that autobody class ever since you told me about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (jax_R32)*

Color is money!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (jax_R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jax_R32* »_looks great!! Are you doing the paint @ VAB or FCCJ. I've been thinking about taking that autobody class ever since you told me about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i did it at school. we dont have that nice of a booth at work lol.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

looks great!
now put it together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_looks great!
now put it together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh i will! im hangin the doors and fenders and hood back on monday. so i should have new pics then


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

oh
my
god!!!!!!!!!!
this is the third totally rad build i have noticed this week, and am now rethinking my own.







you guys are making me look bad!!!








this blue is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

wow, that color looks so nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (paste)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif big time.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (slo deno)*

dang you guys are quick! lol thanks guys. i cant wait to get this thing finished. interior should be done this week or next....things are coming together finally!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_









ok, i am a noob.







what wheels are these? they are totally perfect!!!!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

lol Jlines


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

:heads to google image search:
thank you!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Damn!!!! It looks amazing in the sun. Perfect color choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (sdezego)*

looks so much better all together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_looks so much better all together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

tell me about it. 
thanks again guys. all these compliments mean a lot since ive been workin so hard on this car this month and this is my very first real paint job. the hard work pays off. cant wait to finish it and get it up to maryland. 
im thinkin ppl need to fly in and help me finish. lol


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
tell me about it. 
thanks again guys. all these compliments mean a lot since ive been workin so hard on this car this month and this is my very first real paint job. the hard work pays off. cant wait to finish it and get it up to maryland. 
im thinkin ppl need to fly in and help me finish. lol

if i fly in, i am sabataging the **** outa that car so you are not competing with me in MD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
jk.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
if i fly in, i am sabataging the **** outa that car so you are not competing with me in MD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
jk.









ha my ass is in the wild class..what you in?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

well, last year i was in Wild based upon the description of the class. i felt outa place. the "wild" class had lambo doors and kev's syncro, etc. 
i will probably be in wild again just for kicks, but my car is more "stock" than the affomentioned carz, just with a ton of power








you will probably park right next to be, and i will be mad!! so, i will send you to get drinks or food JUST BEFORE the judges show up, and i will pretend i am you, and i will be a total dick to them, and tell them they suck. 
thus: you no win!!!!!!!!! 
lol!!!!!! JK, i wouldn't do that.... or would i?????????


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

i just looked, and you can see the "lambo" doors on the blue car right next to my car from last year. me = < lambo doors. ..... :


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Very nice sean.. Wanna paint my car now







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (1_slow_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_slow_mk3* »_Very nice sean.. Wanna paint my car now







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me first!
awesome work bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
ha my ass is in the wild class..what you in? 

join the club







Going to be some good competition this year


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

dude i'd help you but i got mine to finish... my lazy ass wont get up tho








btw it looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

YO, i am so glad to see people doing some sweet arse work...... Its nice to see people are doing some totally rebuilds on these cars.. car is looking sick BRO, I cant to see it all together... keep up the good work, be patient and things will work out...

yoyo


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Yohannes)*








Now I need to spend time and money on repaiting my car. Fresh paint owns. Looks ****ing awesome.


----------



## badmotorfinger32 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

Im Jealous







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (badmotorfinger32)*

thanks again guys. im stoked for h2o and hangin out with some of you guys. hopefully i can start getting some interior pieces and start putting it back together.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

looks sooooooo good, especially in the sunlight! very very nice selection on the color.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I would drive the car just like that. F*ckin perfect.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_I would drive the car just like that. F*ckin perfect.









x 168431843


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

yup i officialy hate you


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

looks awesome
are you going to wetsand it or is that finished?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (jettag60)*

ya ill wetsand it. im gunna wait a lil bit


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya ill wetsand it. im gunna wait a lil bit

how long do you wait to wet sand?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

i could do it now. but im taking a break from body and paint for a lil while. lol


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
how long do you wait to wet sand? 

the sooner you do it the easier it is, the paint is still soft and easy to sand and buff, but it's also easy to F it up 
I usually do it a day or two after I paint


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

paint looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice job


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I love the color and the wheels and I'm sure the interior is going to great too.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (iAco)*

i want that steering wheel where did you get it


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

i got it on ebay. and im pretty sure i got the last one. cuz ive looked for another one for the jetta but cant find anything like mine. only thing i can find is just classic nardis.


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volksport Audimotive (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (laderlover)*

nice man, post some pics


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Volksport Audimotive)*

i slid the front bumper on just to get a feel of it. theres no rebar so dont mind the huge sag. i just wanted an idea..i like it.


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

money in the bank. and not even done.
what color blue is that anyway?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (slo deno)*

interlagos blue from bmw


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

ohh la la


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_ohh la la









i hope you are busy with sumthin too.


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

Awsome work. These are the most fitting flares I've seen on a Rado. They follow the factory lines very well. 
I'd love to do this to my Rado some day.


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (ZeeuwVW)*

best corrado ive seen in a LONG time


----------



## VJVR6 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*








]
Can I see more pics of the aftermarket cooling fan in the background?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (VJVR6)*

AMAZAZING


----------



## mkalajian (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

Sean, you are truly an inspiration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mkalajian)*

thanks for the kind words guys. 
got some stuff done today. fed the wiring harness through the firewall and got almost everything plugged into the motor. got the fuse box all rewired from when i unplugged and got the engine harness ready to be all plugged in for another day. also got the coolant hoses all routed where they need to go. this isnt going to be the cleanest engine bay ever but it will be functional and thats all i care about. ill save the shaved bay for another car. 
but....ran into an issue with my throttle body and radiator. i guess schimmel doesnt see people putting obd2 motors in corrados using there manifold so i need to make an extention moving it away from the radiator. not a big deal but didnt really want it to happen. 


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 11:06 AM 8-26-2007_


----------



## snuffegull (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_








 x2
Awesome build! Damn, i want a rado now


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_AMAZAZING 









*sweet arse pic... great build-up....
yoyo*


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

pictorals por favor.
i know this thing is comin along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (slo deno)*

as you wish...


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

sometimes i wish my car was dif color, so i could do something like that.
Looks great Sean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (TRANX)*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

That is some beautiful and quality looking hide.


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

i thank u very much for postin them.


----------



## badmotorfinger32 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (slo deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_i thank u very much for postin them.
















X2


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (badmotorfinger32)*

I absolutely love the color of the interior.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (iAco)*

me too, i want peanut butter! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Great color combo man That ornangy tan looks awesome with Blue 
page 15 Pwned


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_as you wish...









































dam why you always 1 uping me, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

not much but got all the glass in...new windshield from the dealer


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

did you buff it first? or you just not buffing them areas?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

im gunna tape the rubber whenever i buff it so i dont burn it. i thought about that before hand but i know at my shop we put a car together before it gets buffed anyways and we do okay


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

dont worry the wrinkles will get worked out...and its pretty much as good as factory. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

oh my my, amazing indeed








E


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I love it. Can't wait to see completed pictures.


----------



## -vryan6- (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (iAco)*

wires


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-vryan6-* »_wires









power?


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hydro


----------



## -vryan6- (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (caninus)*

inside frame ?


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*

then his spoiler might not work


----------



## -vryan6- (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (caninus)*

spolier works







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dont get rid of the cruise! u will be sorry


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-vryan6-* »_spolier works







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dont get rid of the cruise! u will be sorry









cruise control is for *******, ill just use my button


----------



## Volksport Audimotive (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
cruise control is for *******, ill just use my button









Coming along nicely..... is it going to be at h20?? we have a few sexy projects in the works and hope to see many rados representing from all over......
off subject...........
Dave, email me your address so I can send you this nice new reservoir


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Volksport Audimotive)*

honestly, what corrado's cruise works?


----------



## snuffegull (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

That interior is going to be so nice







covering the dash too?


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

Waiting on the pix of the front seats. Good to know they went into good hands.


----------



## mkalajian (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_honestly, what corrado's cruise works?









Mine works









_Quote, originally posted by *-vryan6-* »_wires








 
Honestly man .. i don't get the notion that when one has such a nice car they HAVE to shave the bay. We all know a car needs wiring and hoses, lets not kid ourselves.







If you feel like shaving it, then do it. If you feel like DRIVING it, don't do anything stupid that will cause the car to lose any functionality. This car is a 10 regardless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mkalajian)*

DAYUM.... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

YOYO


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

wiring is pretty much ready for start up and figuring out if anything is unplugged at that point. 
also go the headliner in and one Cpillar in. had to order more clips so i can put the other one in. hopefully theyll finish the Bpillars tomorrow and i can put those back in with the rear panels and rear seats. 
hopefully cranking up is in the next week. 
h2o is very iffy right now....ill say sorry now for anyone i dissapoint. lol but i sure hope i can get it there.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

pics to go with this update...forgot to say i started to make my false floor for the water tank and battery box.


----------



## -vryan6- (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

woah check that coner home boy


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*

ya $hit happens. humans cant do things perfect the first time usually and luckily my shop is willing to redo anything that messes up after i get it in the car.


----------



## -vryan6- (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hope so its not on the level the car is


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*

ya i may agree with you but they will work anything out that ill need worked out. in the grand scheme of it all...it wont be that noticable but well see.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

lil suttin suttin...pickin up the rest of the interior today. 
intercooler and piping are next to be polished...









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

we need pics of the complete interior!
TODAY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

i need pics of the intecooler piping polished im gonna polish mine today after i finish welding up, and i happy you like the piping


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


----------



## mkalajian (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*








wowzers.


----------



## RagTopRado (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (mkalajian)*

looking nice there m8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (RagTopRado)*

I am in love with the color combo.
Extremely jealous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (iAco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iAco* »_I am in love with the color combo.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -vryan6- (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (leebro61)*

better take it back to the shop im sure you payed good money for something like that.. i would want it perfect.. but thats just me


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

ur keeping a/c right?
plz post the front seats, plz~!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

damn, that's a nice color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-vryan6-* »_better take it back to the shop im sure you payed good money for something like that.. i would want it perfect.. but thats just me 

take it back for what? the wrinkles? anything that is messed or will mess up is under warranty and since none of this was in the car nor did they ever see the car they didnt know how anything fit. they want me to give them the car for a day so they can work out any issues and steam the seats so they get flatter.


----------



## -vryan6- (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

ok thats what i wanted to know


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-vryan6-* »_ok thats what i wanted to know 

go away








Car is coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you better be at H20


----------



## turd burglar1 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
go away








Car is coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you better be at H20 

Yeah, go away Ryan. I would like to see the finished product myself too but I won't be able to make it to H20 this year. I want pix from H20 if oyu makeit, keep up the awesome job man.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
go away








Car is coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you better be at H20 

he will be at h2o and if his car isnt i told him im gonna whoop his ass.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

ha dont worry guys im trying to get it there. hopefully ill crank it up this week and ill post a video or something so yall can hear it. lol if it aint 100% ready i think ill bring it anyways and all you mother effers should come to my hotel and help me finish it that friday. lol


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Sure.. we stop by with beer and watch you do all the work.















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

not horrible








E


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

You showin this beast @ h20?








lol nm just re-read.


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

wow man, this rado is the best current rado i have ever seen. ****ing DOPE!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Nick_2.8L)*

well hopefully with a few odds and ends done i can get this cranked this weekend. such as grounds, ecu mounted and plugged, spark plug wires, etc. lil stuff so hopefully itll be soon!


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Looking reallly good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (BahnStormer202)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

The corrado forum ownes becaus of cars like this...
Makes me want to sell the dusty and get a rado again
sweet wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_










i cant wait to see it finished, whats up with that strut tower cap


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_
i cant wait to see it finished, whats up with that strut tower cap









it shoots potatoes


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

maf housing.....potato gun...it has multiple uses lol


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

that piping is mint..


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_maf housing.....potato gun...it has multiple uses lol

i thought it was your coffee mug


----------



## MKIIG60 (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

what r u useing to polish everything. it looks damn sweet


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (MKIIG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIG60* »_what r u useing to polish everything. it looks damn sweet

me.....all i did was throw the peices on the buffer with some red rouge, then white rouge, and then some mothers aluminum polish. I could have made it come out MUCH better, but he was rushing me and only gave me a short time to do it.........what a procrastinator(sp).....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

not sure how h2o is looking. if i can get it running ill bring the car unfinished. still needs interior and wetsand and buff. and a few other odds and ends. but just lil things keep comin up so not sure if shell even run. 
tried to see if the fuel pump would prime with ecu plugged in and nothing happened. not a huge deal i hope but thats pretty much the only thing im worried about i think. vaccum is pretty much takin care of. just gotta put some oil in it and hand turn it and see what we can do to crank it. still gotta wire the fans up too. 
wish me luck but im really concerned for h2o. at least my jetta will be there


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*

















made my intake tube. gunna weld the nipple on tomorrow for the bov reroute(woo hoo c2!) and my dump tube for the wastegate..or at least a portion of it. 
ps. interior will be here tomorrow. theyre redoing the dash so it took longer


----------



## illwilll (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

****in sickkkk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice work chief.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well things arent looking good. relay isnt getting enough voltage to send power the pump. if i click the relay by hand the pump primes...tech is saying it could be the fuse box but im not convinced and neither is brien(radoboy). then also the starter wouldnt turn over but the relay is clicking and sending power to it and the ignition switch also sends power. 
do mk3 vr6s have a clutch safety switch? we think that might be the issue and we just have to jump the wire. 
sooo i was hoping if it did crank tonight i might make it...but now its not looking so good. sorry guys.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i hope she starts tommorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Sean...I was thinking more about the starter deal last night and think perhaps the alarm module, auto parking lock out (stock sean's car was an auto), or perhaps clutch pedal switch (if there is one for mk3) are preventing it from turning over. We can bypass this no problem, as the ignition switch is sending out 12v when in the 'start' position. After ~4hrs sitting in the car/heat/frustration last night, I wasn't thinking too clearly towards the end haha.
On the fuel pump circuit I will look into it some more today. You definitely have the fuel pump power circuit wired up alright since we can manually close the relay and the fuel pump turns on. It is the 'switch' to the relay that we need to look into. The ECM and load reduction relays are working, the ECU has power etc.
We'll talk offline...I have some ideas.


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (radoboy)*

try changing the fuel pump relay
it might have got some ondensation/dirt etc in it causing a short in the coil, which isn't pulling the switch closed all the way, almost definitely your problem if you can close it by hand and it works fine, also all mk3s had a factory alarm, and clutch interlock, both are easy to bypass, good luck, project is looking slick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_Sean...I was thinking more about the starter deal last night and think perhaps .., auto parking lock out (stock sean's car was an auto), 

This could be. I helped someone with an auto swap a while back and seemed to recall needing to jump the Park Starter lockout in the console area.
Shawn


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (sdezego)*

if you have no alarm in the car it wont start you do have to bypass it for it to work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

uhh i see some wrinkles you should take it back.


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (paste)*


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

*game over.....madness.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









*yoyo*


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

**** me... that is sick!


----------



## -vryan6- (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_try changing the fuel pump relay
it might have got some ondensation/dirt etc in it causing a short in the coil, which isn't pulling the switch closed all the way, almost definitely your problem if you can close it by hand and it works fine, also all mk3s had a factory alarm, and clutch interlock, both are easy to bypass, good luck, project is looking slick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ALL MK3'S DO NOT have a clutch interlock..
















it happend in 96.5 up 
go to your alarm harness and tie in the RED/GREEN RED/BLACK
and come back and tell me the car is runing .. bye


----------



## snuffegull (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Nice!! How did they do that dash?? I only see two seams? Must have been hard to strech the material that much, is it skin or vinyl?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

You car is going to be soooo sick! I can't wait to see the interior back together. How much did having all of that done cost you? Curious, since I need to start saving for mine.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (snuffegull)*

everything in the car is genuine hide but the dash unfortunately had to be vinyl. he tried with leather first but couldnt get it to look the way i wanted it to. i like it and think it looks pretty damn good. 
and before you guys start thinking man is the vinyl and leather gunna match? the glove box is still leather from when they did it in leather..the rest is vinyl. 

_Quote, originally posted by *snuffegull* »_Nice!! How did they do that dash?? I only see two seams? Must have been hard to strech the material that much, is it skin or vinyl?

and ryan if you wanna say anything smart about this stuff, your still a t-red rado rocking played out d90s...damn your so original. 


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 6:16 AM 9-27-2007_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_everything in the car is genuine hide but the dash unfortunately had to be vinyl. he tried with leather first but couldnt get it to look the way i wanted it to. i like it and think it looks pretty damn good. 
and before you guys start thinking man is the vinyl and leather gunna match? the glove box is still leather from when they did it in leather..the rest is vinyl. 


as bad as i want to ask for his contact info, my wallet keeps screaming NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
as bad as i want to ask for his contact info, my wallet keeps screaming NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha..mines been screaming that for a while. see you at h2o? i leave today..ill be in this:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

damn dude.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

towing the corrado to h20?


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is the Recaro logo in the right spot? Seems low...


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-vryan6-* »_
ALL MK3'S DO NOT have a clutch interlock..
















it happend in 96.5 up 
go to your alarm harness and tie in the RED/GREEN RED/BLACK
and come back and tell me the car is runing .. bye 


maybe in the US, but I have a 93 jetta in my driveway with it right now


_Modified by SLC4EVER at 8:47 AM 9-27-2007_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4EVER* »_Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is the Recaro logo in the right spot? Seems low... 

ya its a lil low but i think they just tried to put it in the middle. wouldnt have minded it one pleat up maybe but its not bad. i still love em


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

bummed i wont be seeing pics of this there.
seriously one of the cars i looked foward to see finished 
for the event.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to takin your time and doing it right though.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

you have way too much moolah into this thing. Cant wait to see it finished. keep up the good work


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

get it son.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (FRO!)*

back from h2o....gotta get back to work. may not be getting it finished for a show but this one guy wants to see it when its done


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

the seats look amazing


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (boosted corrado 91)*

I must be use to seeing better upholstery work. Sorry but the stitching around the glovebox handle isn't straight at all and the door panels are really lumpy with stitching that isn't straight as well.
I am looking to get my interior redone but if it came out like that I would be really disappointed. 
Its hard to find good upholstery shops.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_I must be use to seeing better upholstery work. Sorry but the stitching around the glovebox handle isn't straight at all and the door panels are really lumpy with stitching that isn't straight as well.
I am looking to get my interior redone but if it came out like that I would be really disappointed. 
Its hard to find good upholstery shops.

i guess no one likes to read. but as stated before none of this is straightened or steamed or anything. once its back in the car...i will take it over there so they can work out any imprefections and stretch it all out.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

wow man this car is pretty wild







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i could only wish that my car was that far along at 19 years old.
i have to ask.. do you sell drugs or something ?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (turbo slc 2.9l)*

ha nah man. credit card hates me. and all the work has been done by me or friends. 
your car was the burgandy pearl vrt on d90s at h20 wasnt it?


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yeah my car was there sat @ the aptuning tent. didnt make it sunday though due to a bad ignition switch(i hope) 
got it fired up monday morning and drove home but havent had any time to investigate yet


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
i guess no one likes to read. but as stated before none of this is straightened or steamed or anything. once its back in the car...i will take it over there so they can work out any imprefections and stretch it all out. 


Why didn't they do it right before giving it to you? The pieces that aren't straight shouldn't be that way when they give them to you. A good upholstery shop sews straight and then makes sure they glue it down straight. They also should make sure the foam underneath the leather on the door panels is smooth too. Interesting way of doing work. They must not work on expensive cars.


----------



## jax_R32 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_

Why didn't they do it right before giving it to you? The pieces that aren't straight shouldn't be that way when they give them to you. A good upholstery shop sews straight and then makes sure they glue it down straight. They also should make sure the foam underneath the leather on the door panels is smooth too. Interesting way of doing work. They must not work on expensive cars.

Damn Man. Quit Hatin' http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_

Why didn't they do it right before giving it to you? The pieces that aren't straight shouldn't be that way when they give them to you. A good upholstery shop sews straight and then makes sure they glue it down straight. They also should make sure the foam underneath the leather on the door panels is smooth too. Interesting way of doing work. They must not work on expensive cars.

they usually have the cars in their shop at the time and can test fit everything. they said doing all the finessing is easier inside the car. if anything has to be redone they will know better once its in the car and see how its fitting. i guess you just dont know much about upholstery


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

credit cards or not, how do you afford to finance this build, as well as owning a sick mk4? Im 19 too, and make decent money, but have nothing on this car. None the less, get this thing finished!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_credit cards or not, how do you afford to finance this build, as well as owning a sick mk4? Im 19 too, and make decent money, but have nothing on this car. None the less, get this thing finished!

Usually living with parents free food and no bills helps alot mine when I was 19 I'm 22 now 23 in a few months. 











_Modified by Toffeerado at 7:32 AM 10-3-2007_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I even live with the rents, dont pay for food, or tuition, and I cant afford many mods. Car insurance and gas are a bitch.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

Sean, I looked for you at H20, saw your car
but when i went back to talk to you the Jetta was gone


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_I even live with the rents, dont pay for food, or tuition, and I cant afford many mods. Car insurance and gas are a bitch. 

Loans help too I got some good debt load going on, nothing serious it could be gone in 5 months if I wanted but I don't care too much I'd rather mod and pay it off slowly, I just paid off one 7g loan this year.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_Sean, I looked for you at H20, saw your car
but when i went back to talk to you the Jetta was gone









dang..what day?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
Loans help too I got some good debt load going on, nothing serious it could be gone in 5 months if I wanted but I don't care too much I'd rather mod and pay it off slowly, I just paid off one 7g loan this year.

lol, home equity loans FTMFW. built 2 corrado's in a year








granted, i am broke now, but i have LOTS of toys!!!!!!!


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

wow you guys are nuts gettin yourselves into that kind of debt with a corrado.








i guess im proud to say that everything is paid for on my car.(26 and been living on my own for past six years) i usually dont get myself into debt because as soon as i do, i know something will break on the rado and ill need more money to pay for it therefore getting myself into more debt.








its kinda like having a get out of jail free card if i ever need it


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (turbo slc 2.9l)*

i got a seperate savings too so thats used if anything breaks. lol. the rest will be paid off slowly.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (turbo slc 2.9l)*

this is the only way to do it. im prob like 4 or 5k in debt on my car but the other 5+ thousand has been all cash.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

My strategy is to take a ridiculous amount of time to get things done, so you build when the money is there and plan when it is not


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_this is the only way to do it. im prob like 4 or 5k in debt on my car but the other 5+ thousand has been all cash.









you are quite the froogle shopper, a $6,000 paint job and you did all the rest for 3k


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_My strategy is to take a ridiculous amount of time to get things done, so you build when the money is there and plan when it is not
















Amen to that my brotha. The only thing is that sometimes my opinons change, and I end up going a different route with some of the mods. I have everything planned out for my new mk3 vr gti that I got on sunday. Every little detail is planned out. Now the only hard part is....funding the damn thing.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
dang..what day? 

Sunday


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_
you are quite the froogle shopper, a $6,000 paint job and you did all the rest for 3k









thank god i painted my car or else i would still have a yellow shell sitting on the ground


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

update? is this running


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

was just gonna post asking the same
another bump for Sean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

amazing build... i can't get enough of the color combo


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

i think the car looks amazing the color is tits the body work is gorgeous the fenders look amazing. perfect wheel choice..and your engine WOW one of my fav turbo setups right now everything looks soo good together and looks amazing..but the interior completly ruins it for me...the wrinkles in the door cards will not be worked out you can tell they are there from the material being stretched when sewin, the wrinkles on the back of the rear seat..ALL the double reinforced seams look like crap they are not even straight.. on some corners where there should be seams (the rear package tray plastics) on some of the panes it is lifting (lifting on the a pillars too in the corner)..
i know you paid good money for the interior especially if its real leather that is bank i know and i would be making them re do the dash and the door cards ..but imho if they were a good shop nothing would need to be in the car to get it perfect when i had the interior on my jetta done all they got were pieces they never once saw the car and everything was nice and tight. yes there are going to be some wrinkles that will come out once it since in the sun and once you start sitting in them but wow im just really dissapointed that they let this out of their shop nothin against you you have no control over it
edit: yes i read you telling everyone that it need to be takin back to be worked so just fyi


_Modified by Flavourless at 3:05 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

thanks for the critisizm. (not sarcastic) but it is an unifinished product and from what he says..he can work out everything i want worked out. im gunna wait to put everything back in the car and give it to them to work everything out. if its still not to my standards..dont worry ill make sure they redo it if need be.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif word word hopefully they dont get all defnesive if things have to be redone if they cant get everything out.... but it will be sick im sure its a great color choice!


----------



## -vryan6- (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

so thats a few people now.. it better be worked out.. i would rip it out


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*

some of these people on here are a joke how many times does he have to say it will be worked out. he paid good money he wont get screwed. when he seen the dash he told them to redo it cause he knew it wouldnt look good. just get over the wrinkles and save your smart ass remarks and wait for the truely finished product
then tell him how it looks


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

ill say what i want because its my opinion and if i were doing the interior i would have never let that out of my shop...and just because he paid good money doesnt mean he couldnt get screwed..from what ive talked to him on the side he isnt going to let it be anything but perfect so im assuming if it takes them ten times to get it right thats what he is going to make them do


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (-vryan6-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-vryan6-* »_so thats a few people now.. it better be worked out.. i would rip it out 

says the guy who has cloth velour interior








and a stock VR..........
this car has :
-better interior
-better motor
-better paint
-better wheels
it must suck to live every day of your life jealous of everyone else


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

ha thanks dave
and ryan...go blow a motor or something
to everyone else...i agree some things arent perfect. but im taking the UPHOLSTER MANAGERs word and trusting the shop i paid that they will get it takin care of. everyone does things differently. they are more then happy to take care of any issues i have had. some of the thing is they dont know what goes where in the car and had no idea how things are supposed to fit. trust me..itll get takin care. 
judge it once you see it in PVW


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

is it running or are they just shooting progress pics








ithis thread is about to have a 2 year anniversary










_Modified by dbl_yelo_rado3 at 9:40 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

ha..theyre not shooting it. at least im not sure if they will be. i hung out with elliot at h2o and we talked about some stuff and took some pics of my jetta


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ha..theyre not shooting it. at least im not sure if they will be. i hung out with elliot at h2o and we talked about some stuff and took some pics of my jetta

again high five.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (FRO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_
again high five.

and high five to you sir.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
and high five to you sir.









you guys are losers








Dubcult....more like rubcult....like im going to rub one out and skeet all over your guys's face......















ok ok....that was really lame.....but cmon, im so bored here in class.....


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
and high five to you sir.









you guys are losers








Dubcult....more like rubcult....like im going to rub one out and skeet all over your guys's face......















ok ok....that was really lame.....but cmon, im so bored here in class.....you know i would rep a dubcult sticker on my rear window in a heartbeat if i had the chance....


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

ZOMG! Look at all zie rinklez
















Seriously though, if you never made this thread and showed just the finished product with all these kinks worked out, you wouldn't have to repeat yourself over and over and people would just droll over it. I guess that these threads can backfire even though you're showing some of us how to put together something sick.
Keep up the good work


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (cata)*

well the car is getting towed to my buddies house (radoboy) to get it running. hell be able to work on it more there. annnnddd took some shots of how low it is and undriveable it is. tires rub just pushing it lol i wish i didnt have to raise it up..it just looks so good or i wish i pulled the fenders more...orrr maybe air ride


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

That thing is ****** gangster, I usually I don't like color coded rear plate tubs but it goes well with your car.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

looks sick..wish the fenders were pulled further so you could stay that low


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

consider b&g coilovers if you want to keep it as low as possible anything else i have had you will need over an inch of clearance if you dont want to hit on dips.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_consider b&g coilovers if you want to keep it as low as possible anything else i have had you will need over an inch of clearance if you dont want to hit on dips.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

i dunno about an inch of clearance. these H&Rs are stiff as balls. plus my jetta is flush meaning no gap and i only rub in the rear..17x10s lol but ill raise it up a lil bit so it can at least roll with no problems. the rears dont really rub but i know they will. its tucking tire all around so its bound to happen on stretch wheels. i definitely need a skid plate though...pan is an inch off the ground now..maybe less.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Sean just bag the rado when you do the gli


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

the spring rates are **** for the rears of corrados


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

hmm...well the rears im not too worried about. rolled lip and the fenders are pulled pretty perfectly(imo) the fronts im most worried about at this height. im thinkin about trading in tires lol
someone help me out if my math is correct
i have 195/40 and 215/40 right now...
the fronts diamater is a lil smaller then the rears since they are staggered and have the same sidewall ratio..the correct size would have been 195/45
ive found t1rs in 185/50....would the sidewall be too big? or would it equal out since the width went down?


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

width # = mm sidewall # = % of width


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
ive found t1rs in 185/50 

This excites me..... a lot


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

185/50= 92.5mm
195/45=87.75mm
215/40=86.00mm
205/40=82.00mm
205/45=92.25mm
In conclusion, big sidewalls


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

dammit


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_consider b&g coilovers if you want to keep it as low as possible anything else i have had you will need over an inch of clearance if you dont want to hit on dips.

Easy spring swap, or custom bump stops.

_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_
In conclusion, big sidewalls









Keep in mind you'll be stretching a 185 more so the sidewall height decreases more over the 195.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4EVER)*

ya but you think it would be the same as a 195/40 or 195/45?


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

What's the wheel width your trying to stretch over?
We're only talking 3mm overall tire diameter difference here. So 1.5mm closer to the fender....and that's on a recommended wheel width of probably 6-6.5". The more stretch, the more sidewall angle you have and less overall diameter.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4EVER)*

16x8. whats the difference going from 195/40 to 185/50..since i have 195/40s now


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_the spring rates are **** for the rears of corrados

Cause most people get mk2 mk3 coils LOL there is differamce why do you think there is no H&R cup kit for the corrado if you put one of those things on the front will be fine but the rear wont be, rado's have B3 passat rears. For example I had some coils on my mk2 GTI this is how low it was, rear tucking a bit








When I put them on the rado there was a gap had to lower them so much that they blew in no time. I have some Corrado specific coils on my vr and the rear is stiff as hell best coils I have ever had.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_16x8. whats the difference going from 195/40 to 185/50..since i have 195/40s now

alot, your getting lazy, i posted how to figure the sidewall hieght


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_
alot, your getting lazy, i posted how to figure the sidewall hieght

I posted the exact specs, thats not neccesarily the point. He(and I) would just like to figur how much the sidewall height will decrase due to the stretch. I hope a lot, because they will end up on my car. Before everyone critcizes the width/stcikyness, I don't doubt a 185 t1r will grip twice as well as a 205 falken 512.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
Cause most people get mk2 mk3 coils LOL there is differamce why do you think there is no H&R cup kit for the corrado if you put one of those things on the front will be fine but the rear wont be, rado's have B3 passat rears. For example I had some coils on my mk2 GTI this is how low it was, rear tucking a bit








When I put them on the rado there was a gap had to lower them so much that they blew in no time. I have some Corrado specific coils on my vr and the rear is stiff as hell best coils I have ever had. 

thats why i have a new love for b&g coilovers.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_
I posted the exact specs, thats not neccesarily the point. He(and I) would just like to figur how much the sidewall height will decrase due to the stretch. I hope a lot, because they will end up on my car. Before everyone critcizes the width/stcikyness, I don't doubt a 185 t1r will grip twice as well as a 205 falken 512.

well i dont get your point and i still dont because if any sidewall height change would be minimal if any , well anyway i doubt the stretch will compensate for over 1/2'' of sidewall


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

I also doubt it will make 1/2 inch of difference, but the fact is it will make some. All I'm saying is I'd like to see what the difference would be, in front of my face, not by numbers.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

ya..i might just stick with the 195s for right now. and raise the car up a lil bit. it still wont look bad cuz most cars on this forum arent this low and look good too. 
but on a good note...car is safe and sound at briens house (radoboy) sitting next to some mighty fine cars hopefully gunna be running within the week. todays my birthday so maybe itll crank today lol awesome birthday present! i wish!


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
i wont







for you
but ill







for you


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

thanks man. hoepfully shell be running next week!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

shes alive!! no big deal lol


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_shes alive!! no big deal lol








... sooo jealous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

haha hell ya..brien calls me hey man can you hold on a second...and vroom is starts right up...im like hell ya!! that ish sounds so sweet. imma try to go over and get a vid of it runnin. once we finish up a few other little things itll head back to my house to get put back together. cant wait!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

- camber


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

(this is Sara Sean's gf)
sean!!! im soooo excited! it FINALLY starts up.. i cant wait to go for a ride!! it sounds awesome!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

^awwww


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_^awwww









Sounds sick Sean


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

haha thanks babe. thats good support right there! lol

your just jealous luke ha jk


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jax_R32 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

SWEEEEET! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
your just jealous luke ha jk









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am jealous! you are almost done with your project!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

oh my my. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

E


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice to hear her run
all the nice cars are getting done,
does that mean mine is not on ur level or am i just lazy?


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

This congratulations is brought to you by Nicholas Cage!


----------



## ihaveavr6 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ihaveavr6)*

another vid from the other day


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_nice to hear her run


x2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

well shes back at home. thanks to brien(radoboy). fans work on the stock switch. windows work now too. clutch master is seized so i gotta replace it and then it should be pretty driveable. start putting it back together and breaking it in


----------



## LooseNut (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Finalzed Pics?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (LooseNut)*

nope not yet. but maybe a moving under its own power video tonight


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

first


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

drove it up the street. man this is a good feeling!


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

awesome work Sean!
now please get that front end on, and get another vid during the day! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

sounds pretty damn healthy. 3" no muffler?


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_sounds pretty damn healthy. 3" no muffler?

yah..just 3in downpipe right now


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

too dark


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

ha ya i know. sucks cuz its dark when i get home from work. cuz i wanna make a day time vid. but i gotta button up a few things before i take it on any longer drives. so back on jackstands she goes lol


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

subscbd


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_subscbd

honored http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

MOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

picked up my oil cooler tonight...painting my rad support this week hopefully. and im gunna put most of the front end together so i can figure out the heat exchanger and oil cooler. soon guys..soon


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

the motor is music.... just enough spool to give u chills
i'm very excited for you
btw, great work on the arches and wheel choice... works very well with the lines of the car


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what offset are the wheels?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what offset are the wheels?

well i know what i ordered but i have no idea if thats what i got. 16x8 et 21 and 16x9.5 et30 with 20mm spacers to clear coilover. im not real sure though if thats what they are cuz jline doesnt stamp there offsets


----------



## LooseNut (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

sweet progress!!!


----------



## Revenant.Eagle (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*









Subscribed. Can't wait to see this finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Revenant.Eagle)*

so has anyone else had issues with the bolts for the bumper reinforcement lining up through the subframe? just wondering cuz i am


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_so has anyone else had issues with the bolts for the bumper reinforcement lining up through the subframe? just wondering cuz i am

yes , it's fun right








lif up on the front of the bumper and use a screwdriver in one of the other holes to make sure you are lined up
i usually run a tap through the nuts on the rebar to make sure the threads are good


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

tap is a good idea...cuz one is straight in but it seems to be cross threading..kinda weird. im just trying to test fit and figure out my heat exchanger and oil cooler


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

its time for pics isnt it ? is the interior finished ?


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_its time for pics isnt it ? is the interior finished ?

x2. I want!


----------



## germanbeer (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

this is the most professional write up i've ever seen.
oh yea,and the car is ridiculous







those recaro's are prime


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (germanbeer)*

somewhat...lol finishing the engine stuff. just havnt had a whole lot of time. should be soon though
had a cookout this weekend. buddy took this pic:


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

nice interior work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like it


----------



## omgmycarhasaturbolol (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

I'll take 22, thanks.








Looks sick Sean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (omgmycarhasaturbolol)*

car look and sounds good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (omgmycarhasaturbolol)*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_









Hot!!!!! More Pic's PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (german old school)*

ahh ****s weak


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

any new pics?


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

glad to see some updates. Ive waiting for this car to be done for a while!
that interior is pretty secks.
hey, find me a job in florida, seriously!
haha


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Sweet interior hope to see it completed soon.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (ghostdriver)*

quick slacking


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Going to make the GTG?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sdezego)*

well see. if it does go it might be without door panels and dash. i know it wont be running boost or anything
i just need to wire in the ecodes and just make sure everything is tight. prolly finish up my dump tube for the WG and ish like that. need to do the walboro inline and water pump for my awic. 
but that stuff isnt necessary right yet until im running boost


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (papa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa* »_









maybe ill get it back on the ground this week and get some more pics and vids


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i hope your not dragging your feet just so dave can catch up.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_i hope your not dragging your feet just so dave can catch up.

i figured id give him a chance ya know? lol nah imma start finishing up the bay and what not this week so that way the only thing left is the interior to finish up. also gunna start westanding and buffing this week. lol its been months since i painted it but w/e...i thought getting it running and stuff was more important lol


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

wow just discovered this....amazing




































makes me want a corrado


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_wow just discovered this....amazing




































makes me want a corrado

thanks man
and not much progress..waiting on a new power steering pump as mine leaks. and waiting on the ecode harness so i can wire in all the lights and then i can put the front bumper on. 
but i decided to take a lil drive today..its nice out lol and dont mind my moms camera taking skills...shes a noob


----------



## ol skool bimmer (Aug 4, 2004)

my stomach is aching from all this corrado goodness! Keep up this great work!! WOW


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

f**king amazing! It sounds as beautiful as it looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keepit coming
What's up with the power steering?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (vwisthebest)*

thanks guys and PS issue was mentioned in the same post with the vid. leaks...waiting on new one


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

sexy and sounds good. btw, your mom's camera skills is pretty good compared to some of the crap that gets posted in the mkiv forum.


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (northnj_va)*

looks sick
but holy clutch riding! lol


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*

hey its my first time driving on this clutch and what you see if the longest ive ever driven it yet. just taking it easy right now until i break it in


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

o the baby. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SFLGTG?


----------



## dj_juice (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (slo deno)*

dooooope...! diggin the throwback headrests... actually, im diggin everything about this car... **** is proper!


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (dj_juice)*

fuggin updates!!!!!!!!!!
this car gives me a boner every time i see it


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

whats the exhaust set up on this?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgt snuffles* »_whats the exhaust set up on this?

none...as of right now lol


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

sounds like a champ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

ecodes wired up. fog lights working. i just need some help with the turns. which plug is for the turn signal harness? and do both sockets on the turns have about a foot and half of wire with the plug on it? i only have one so im not sure if its driver or passenger. im assuming theres 2. but its been 2 and half years since i messed with corrado lights lol. 
once i figure this out i can get the front bumper on. so help me out people


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Damn, so you are close to getting this beast on the road? I wish I could help you out, but it has probably been just as long for me. I hope you get some answers, because I would love to see more picture/videos of this beast on the road.









It looks waaaaay better than I ever thought it would. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

haha..thanks man. sucks being such a long project. forget how things go and what plugs are what. what i dont understand is vw made all the plugs on the fuse box dummy proof but theres like 6 plugs that are the same by the headlights. lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Yeah, I hear you on long projects. I still can't believe mine is taking this long. I guarantee that when I go back to connect the extended harnesses I will be screwed. I figured since I have taken the motor out so many time I wouldn't need label, but after this long who knows where they go now. I will be lucky to get this b*tch running again.









Good luck man.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

lol haha ya you shaved your bay too. thats gunna be fun . but i thought the same thing since nothing was labeled but my friend helped me and he got it running in a matter of days


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

your guys are slacking my ****s on the road registed insured and inspected. haha
but sean the fot light harness is abouta foot long im pretty sure there isnt a left or a right. 
i think its a white plug ill look tomorow, but just hit the 4ways and start plugin it into spots its bound to work
ps
i own 23


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

i got the fogs workin i just need the turns. i would do that dave but i dont have a bulb and i dont have a test light either so figured id see if someone knew. ill get a bulb tomorrow and figure it out then. 
and ill register mine soon enough too so i can start breakin mine in. you cheated and had a motor that was already used. i wasnt that fortunate lol


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hahaha i just started the project like 3 years ago thats why and now i finally had the money to finish it


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (bmxrado)*









Haha, you had that sh*t done early on. You are right about the slacking. I know I have been, Sean has been done pretty good though. Both of you guys make me pretty jealous. I need to get a MFing welder to get moving again. Next month, it's always next month.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

wait till you see a dyno then you will get moving sould have one in the next 2 3 weeks i know its a wait but it will be good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

Sweet, what are you expecting? Also, if it's rolling why haven't you posted more pictures of it? You too Sean, you both have a couple of the nicest C's on here, but have been slacking on pictures lately.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

my pics are all the same nothin new waitin on the interior should have dash back soon so then ill post that. im lookin for no less the 5oo


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_ im lookin for no less the 5oo










Holy sh*t!!!!!!







What do you have planned for the interior?.....suprise right?

What about you Sean, what do you expect from your motor?


_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 8:20 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*








dang!!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

car is looking amazing. I will give a vital organ for the car... keep up the good work.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

front bumper is on. i sold my nikon d50 so i dont have a good camera to take pictures with. ordering my canon 30d this week. but this will have to do


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hurry hurry.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (slo deno)*

HOT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

that blue is such a nice blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

thanks guys! im gunna get some more pictures soon and start driving it and getting the interior back in


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

SICK ASS C"S! hey BMXRADO im not sure how to pm on the tex, but where can i get a black vr6 shirt from you and how much?


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_









Dayum Sean Looks Sic!!!!!!!








Cant wait to see more Pic's, Hows the car Running So Far..
Is the car on Standalone? 



_Modified by german old school at 9:28 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*

thanks man! it seems to be running pretty good. havnt been able to boost it yet cuz one not all the vaccum lines are hookedup and i still gotta break it in. but imma try to register it this week maybe and start driving it just around town and break it in. its running c2 stage 2 software


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice build!
When are you getting a passenger seat?


----------



## 717 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (francocorrado)*

February *29th* bump!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (717)*

leap year pic...








ill get back into things next week maybe. but im trying to finish a buddies mk4 i just painted.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i bet its warm down there.... dick head


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

looking good...nice build


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_i bet its warm down there.... dick head

it was actually 38 the past 2 mornings lol


----------



## RagTopRado (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
it was actually 38 the past 2 mornings lol








that warm


----------



## JWblack911 (Nov 28, 2007)

one of the niced i have seen


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_i bet its warm down there.... dick head


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

put the mirrors on and decided to pull it out for some pics since it was nice out 
























its lower then i thought it was. i guess my garage was sloped...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

another...


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Very nice!!! I like it a lot!!!!
Good job!!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

****s weak


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_another...









car looks great
I have to say one thing, and i am sure i am the only one that feels this way.........
the rear wheels are too wide/wrong offset


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

ya the 9.5 is pretty wide but i like it. ive thought about putting some 205s on them and go lower and i wish i could find some 185s to put on the front to go lower lol but i think ill just build air


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Beautiful dude! Great stance!


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
car looks great
I have to say one thing, and i am sure i am the only one that feels this way.........
the rear wheels are too wide/wrong offset

im with you


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_

















This is My New desktop LOL...
Looks Good Sean Love How the Car sits, Front and rear Poke Looks Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*

thanks man! still contemplating if i want air or not. i like this static drop but id still like to put it on the tires at shows and what not and drive higher knowing i wont bust my pan


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_thanks man! still contemplating if i want air or not. i like this static drop but id still like to put it on the tires at shows and what not and drive higher knowing i wont bust my pan

how far can you drop it? looks like it will be resting on the tires another inch lower


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

there is not a single thing i would change about this car, it is perfect.


----------



## FloGTI (Aug 5, 2006)

wow awesome thread subscribed


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Nice man, it is looking awesome!


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

That Would be awesome!!! On Air!
Ever Want to try Camber shims on the rear? Just 
to gain Some clearance..
Still Looks Sic Either Way, Dude Keep up the Great Work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

I absolutely LOVE how this came out, however unless the car gets some negative cambe in the travel those arches are getting chewed up. I actually pulled the springs and traveled my rear wheel to get the exact level the arches needed to be pulled at. As for air, I would totally do it, this will actually allow you to knock up for daily, then when you want it, drop it.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (arethirdytwo)*

yah. air is just a convenience cuz i can raise the car driving it and slam it down at shows. if i did air i might even go NA lip cuz its easy to rest the euro on the ground but id rather lay the NA lip on the ground. 
but the rears i can get on the tires and the fronts i can prolly drop it another inch or so...heres how the rears looked all the way down with the helpers removed...








that was on the tires...couldnt drive it, you can see some blue on the tires from it rubbing lol 
i just love the stance in this pic...but all 4s were on the tires:
















with air it could get even lower then that!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i love lightroom! just been messing with some pics...


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i love lightroom! 









I love Light Tooo!!!! So Sick


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (german old school)*

man, this thing is off the ****ing wall. I love it. Every last bit.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

you must have very smooth roads, my tires wouldnt last a week sitting that close to the fenders even with v2 another reason i switched to b&g on all my cars but it looks good . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sean2e (Sep 1, 2006)

def one of my favorite rados. awesome car and good build thread


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_you must have very smooth roads, my tires wouldnt last a week sitting that close to the fenders even with v2 another reason i switched to b&g on all my cars but it looks good . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

he is spoiled, he lives in Florida








in NY he would need 4 new rims and an oil pan within a week


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
he is spoiled, he lives in Florida








in NY he would need 4 new rims and an oil pan within a week
















i ruined 4 wheels and tires this winter on my bmw the roads in chicago are brutal this year i havent bent a rim in over 20 years.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*









you show throw the grill in for a few pics


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

gotta relocate the tabs on my badgless since i have a g60 rad support. and then ill finish up the interior. so prolly not many pics until then


----------



## 717 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## 4DR Assassin (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Man, will you stop posting pictures of this car. You're making it hard for me to stay focused on buying a home.







Between your car and talking with Brien lately, I can feel money starting to burn a whole in my pocket. LOL








Car is off the meter Sean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bally (Nov 3, 2003)

love yr corrado man


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Bally)*

thats not a dent is it? please tell me its not, lower pass fender right under where rub strips use to go.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

haha nah..its just the lighting and the curve the fender


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*

how did you g60 guys fit a badgeless grill on your car? since all of them are meant for a vr6 you gotta relocate the tabs. the bottom ones i did and they worked fine but the top tabs are small and fragile and just broke. but it also seemed like the clip was too big for the slot so do i gotta dremel the slot a lil bigger too? 
just wondering if anyone made there own tabs like out of metal or something


----------



## dj_juice (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I'm not sure what brand I bought, but it had dual fitment, and you just cut off the ones that werent for you.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dj_juice)*

hmmm ive never heard of that. i got this one to work but may need to finesse it a little bit. i may post pics later.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

anyone else ever have there hazard relay short out? i think mine did and i saw smoke. freaked me out. short in the wiring or could the relay just be the source? they worked before and while ive been messing with all the lights and brake lights and such it stopped flashing and just stayed on and then smoke came and i plugged it back in and the hazard light on the steering column just stayed on and didnt flash. and the relay would only click on once like it couldnt complete the circuit and click back off. 
just another thing that makes me wanna part this shell and start fresh on a stock vr


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i guess ill post this here:


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

officially one of my fav corrados ever.... Keep it up!


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i love lightroom! just been messing with some pics...









PS:do you have a high res of this?
PSS: want to paint my car for me?ha.


_Modified by excreations at 11:28 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (excreations)*

aw maaaan it actually drives now.................how lame is that


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

Incredible, just incredible. Nice work!


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Your car is all kinds of sexy, my pants are getting tight! Great job, that thing is amazing!


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (kjperry)*

Very nice. Glad to see it all in one peice. Gonna post some videos?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

I would loose a testicle for a engine bay like that. WOW and I remember being in your garage eating brownies off the hood!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

SOLD!!!!


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Krazee)*

I would have sex with this car.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

this car is my all time favorite. done and done.


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

holy sweet mother of god!


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (vwpunk)*

Man...I honestly think this is the best stateside rado ever. ****ing mind blowing.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That is a great color you chose, I wish those pictures were bigger though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stutz00 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

that is the nicest corrado inside and out


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Stutz00)*

Beautiful man!







Well done.


----------



## 717 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Stutz00)*

*oh. my. god. im really hoping to get to SFLGTG next year with dog_poopie and check this thing out. * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by 717 at 4:45 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (717)*

i wish this car weren't 2000 miles away, becaus ei MUST see it in person.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

this is amazing. One of the sickest corrados i've seen
Hi-Def pics available? my email is [email protected]


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

defenatly one sick corrado




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

Wow!! that is one clean rado!!!
Good work!!!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

you are not on my ****list sean. car looks amazing im jealous


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

thanks guys!!! i really appreciate all the kind words!! its still not 100% done but its so damn close. im throwing the pass seat in it soon and taking it back up to the upholsterer so they can heat itup and stretch it all and fix anything that needs fixing. 
at least ill make it to h2o this year lol


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Wow...all that hard work paid off. Congradulations.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

Very nice Dude,Very Nice


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

YEEEEAHHHHH! Nicely done man!


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_










I love this shot. You definitely have one of my favorite Corrados around here.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (iAco)*

thanks again guys. im really happy with the outcome so far and cant wait to make it completely done. 
this car will def be at h2o for sure...maybe waterfest but i doubt i can cuz of work. so look for me there and say whats up.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I heart you!


----------



## jax_R32 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

NICE


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (jax_R32)*

can you oblige us with some larger size photos or high res... 
your car is pvw material and I need it on my desktop background


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean)*

oh man that looks fantastic rolling. ouuuuwwweeee. must be funny driving with no dash







. i never asked you what boost you running?


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re:*

I don't know wtf you guys are talking about but these photos are too big. They are going past the edge of my monitor.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

pics are small on my monitor. 
x2 with the boost question. in fact, what are the specs of the setup?


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Noobercorn)*

really looking for some high res too. One of my favroite corrados. It's one of those cars I'll just stare at for awhile.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (excreations)*

well no boost for right now. i believe in the baby it during the break in period. but once its all said and done i wanna run between 18-22psi...safest and highest power i can run pretty much.
but its pretty much fully built minus rods. forged JE pistons bored to 2.93l, all arp hardware, multi angle valve job, slight head build, gt35r with a .82 a/r. spturbo short runner...c2 stage 2 fueling etc etc


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*

just plain silly.


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (slo deno)*

If you dont come to h20 Ill kill you.....

seriously.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*

you are gonna max out that fueling if you run 22 psi on a 35r/.82.







time for the 630 tune








but, i will say it again, this is my ALL TIME FAVORITE corrado. i am still in awe.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (francocorrado)*

wow you nailed it
this should give danny a run for his money if you are at h2o http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant WAIT to see this thing....youve really tuned the corrado around for me


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_you are gonna max out that fueling if you run 22 psi on a 35r/.82.







time for the 630 tune








but, i will say it again, this is my ALL TIME FAVORITE corrado. i am still in awe. 

thanks man! i talked to jeff prior to getting it all and he said a lot of people are running more then the 17psi its tuned for and run fine. he said the 42# should be fine but well see. im not trying to make the fastest corrado in the world...just close lol jk


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Noobercorn)*

I have to say 
Yohannes and yours have been my favorite builds on here imo "ok brilliantyellow has built too many cars lol he always does awesome work", they are simple yet very well thought out and the big thing, they don't remind me of anyone elses cars, when I see builds that just look like other people cars in diff colors I just stop paying attention. Yours and Yoyo's stand out on there own. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Page 26 pwn3d


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Toffeerado)*

thanks man! that was my goal when i started this build. keep it simple but do some things slightly different to keep it somewhat unique. im glad you noticed though...means i succeeded. 
although i feel that suhks car is kinda my twin lol


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*

If you think about it, it's just color you two have in common, you have rado mirrors he has porsche, you have rado handles he has audi, You have escort recaros or those asuna ones I think he has recaro A8's, he has costom hatch you don't. Really nothing in common. His car is one of my favs and I NEVER even thought yours and his were a like.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

I just went through all 26pages...didn't know this thread started back in 2005, and now I know what I missed while I traveling for work all of 2007.
Awesome build, and great results, and I look forward to seeing it this year at shows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Noobercorn)*

Nice car bro! Paint looks incredible! (not to mention everything else)


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (HyDrOPoNiC)*

thanks guys! look for it at h2o for sure!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*

heres some more pics from the same shoot just different photographer...link to his flickr for my car
http://flickr.com/photos/darin...10176/


----------



## turbogti6686 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Sick corrado


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

MOre pics....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*

i just picked these up..not sure if theyll fit but whatever..they were only 400 bucks shipped. 15x9 15x11. i know i know i gotta do something with the 11s but still.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

dibs on the J lines!!!!!!!!! seriously!!!!!!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

haha...i aint getting rid of them yet. ive just wanted to pull off 15s and i thought gottis would be perfect since no ones rocking them. ill prolly have the jlines for a while but if they go for sale ill let you know


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

please do. also, if you want to sell your car, or soul, i will gladly take both. i honestly can't stop looking at your pix. i am so enammered.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

haha thanks dude! i saw your car at h2o last year but didnt see you around or else i would have introduced myself. at least this year the corrado will be there..along with my jetta


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

werd, i was in the booth until i started to sober up, then i took a nap behind VWPUNKs car, oh, and in a 70(i think) dasher wagon.








it was a rough weekend.


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i just picked these up..not sure if theyll fit but whatever..they were only 400 bucks shipped. 15x9 15x11. i know i know i gotta do something with the 11s but still. 









Been there buddy. Couldnt find a tire in the world to fit the 11 decent so i swapped inner barrels....15x10 all around now. While i dont totally hate them with stock fenders i am widening the arches with factory extension soon. 
Im running 25mm h&r 25mm studed adapters with 215/45/15 toyos. 
cant beat $60 tires either


























This was the hardest part though

































































































freeze plug had some too....same tires just never made it to a car.

























from gotti og site








sorry for all the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IllIllIll (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW nice rado. I wish I had the talent & money to build a nice ride like this. Good Work. Can't wait to see the final pictures.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (IllIllIll)*

ya i think if i can make them work im gunna do them similar to freeze plugs. where did you get the other barrels from? i may want to make them 8s and 9s but well see. love your car by the way


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Wow Sean Cant wait to see what yah do With the Gottis...
Im sure what ever it is Its gonna be Phat!


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (german old school)*

sweet wheels, dave will be sure to copy soon


----------



## dephect (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_

freeze plug had some too....same tires just never made it to a car.



























to fix your statement...never made it to one of his cars.








swapping the inner barrels and making them 10s all around seems to be the easiest way to get these to work. they poke like crazy on my mk2 but it is having its arches extended as well.
for laughs










_Modified by anthracite.:R at 11:01 AM 4-14-2008_


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (anthracite.:R)*

Try and get a set of these!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_Try and get a set of these!

















that just made me piss myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
that just made me piss myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In a good way or a bad way???

















_Modified by excreations at 9:52 AM 4-14-2008_


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ where did you get the other barrels from? i may want to make them 8s and 9s but well see.

My barrels are just swapped but i researched the company who bought gotti out and they still have some new old stock inventoried http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . If you look at the site the 55a,c series was usually a custom built rim in Porsche or corvette spec ranging from 15x6- 15x13 and 16x6-16x13. I purchased several things from them in germany for mine because i was missing some of the contoured lip washers and wanted gotti centercaps. I still have the red gotti centercaps emblems in the wrapper i may part with if your interested

















Here is the link http://www.gbsalpine.com/wheel/gotti/eng.html Very nice guys to deal with but only one speaks english i believe.
good luck










_Modified by DAROWDYAUDI at 1:53 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## infamousg60t (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a another top dawg C!


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (infamousg60t)*

no, but really find a set of these...


----------



## dephect (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_no, but really find a set of these...









i see these on ebay all the time!
i believe they are made by speedline


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (infamousg60t)*


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (anthracite.:R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anthracite.:R* »_
i see these on ebay all the time!
i believe they are made by speedline


yepp they are.


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

DAROWDYAUDI- yep just saw your car in eurotuner today. is that all motor set-up pretty quick? or am i better off boosting my vr


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

to everyone that hated on the interior...
the manager of the shop came to my house the other day to drop off a shift boot for my jetta. i showed him the corrado since i have most of the stuff installed, so he can take a look at everything. he noticed things he didnt like and a lot of the stuff is getting redone. theyre gunna remake the door panels and possibly the c-pillars. he said he wasnt happy with them and realized the wrinkles by the handles wont come out so they are just gunna redo them free of charge. i love these guys and theyre customer service!


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

lets see some interior-in pictures


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

DAROWDYAUDI- yep just saw your car in eurotuner today. is that all motor set-up pretty quick? or am i better off boosting my vr

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
eh its ok.......but its getting boost too.









Cant wait to see what you do with the wheels sean




_Modified by DAROWDYAUDI at 6:49 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*

went on a lil 53 mile cruise to keep breakin it in..so far 154 miles..lol slowly but surely
took some pics when i got back


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

those pictures made me drool on my keyboard.
Edit:...and gave me my first ever page.








page 27 owned.


_Modified by excreations at 7:45 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (excreations)*

seriously just plain ill.
keep cruising so you can start gettin into it while cruising.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (slo deno)*

thanks guys! im definitely antsy to get it broken in so i can finish it up and see what itll do.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hands down, still my all time favorite in here. just amazing.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

haha thanks man!


----------



## 4DR Assassin (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_went on a lil 53 mile cruise to keep breakin it in..so far 154 miles..lol slowly but surely
took some pics when i got back

















Every time I look at these pics I can't help but scrunch up my face and say, "oooh weeee". Car is just ill as hell. Makes me want to spend mad loot getting my car back in shape. 
Great job man!!!!!!!! Tell Brien to get ole blue on the road so yall can roll!










_Modified by 4DR Assassin at 5:11 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (4DR Assassin)*

stance...


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_stance...


Stance defined


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_stance =


fixed it for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

there is not much i can say about this thread.. ive been paying attention for a minute, and i'm just absolutely speechless... i can say though that watchin the video was better then sex.... i dont know maybe its just me....


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

well done sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_stance...











High res??? That picture is worthy of replacing my 997 gt2 backround.








...and you I hate you, sell me your car please! Ha.


_Modified by excreations at 5:30 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_stance...










my us spoiler is close to that height


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

pssh please.....us spoiler dumped on 15s cant even be low to the ground lol. ive thought about making a custom 70mm lip...always though the US is too small...Euro is a lil too big when low..so maybe 70mm would be perfect. whatcha think?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Stance pics are sick Sean. 
I gotta hand it to you man your car turned out amazing! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
70mm spoiler would be nice. your right that the 90 is too big and the us too small. I say do it and see how it looks. For now tho dont mess with too much cause it doesn't get much better then that.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

http://flickr.com/photos/boost...50391/ You can click on there and get the hi-res shots if anyone else wants them.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_Stance pics are sick Sean. 
I gotta hand it to you man your car turned out amazing! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
70mm spoiler would be nice. your right that the 90 is too big and the us too small. I say do it and see how it looks. For now tho dont mess with too much cause it doesn't get much better then that.









thanks man. i remember talkin to you way back when before i even started this project and trying to go to DATR lol guess im a lil late haha. still wish you had yours going


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
thanks man. i remember talkin to you way back when before i even started this project and trying to go to DATR lol guess im a lil late haha. still wish you had yours going

you and me both







Im loving my bimmer tho. If you make it out for DATR or any show out this way let me know. I will check it out. I still go to the shows im just not active in the VW world other then selling off all my old VW stuff.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_http://flickr.com/photos/boost...50391/ You can click on there and get the hi-res shots if anyone else wants them. 


Have anything higher res??? My monitor isn't small and wimpy like the rest of these people


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*









everything looks great, interior, shots from the front, but this shot of the back just looks horrid IMHO. it needs fender work and les camber i think. way too protrusive


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*

pretty sure that car already has fender work


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_pretty sure that car already has fender work 

yes it does


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v3.0* »_








everything looks great, interior, shots from the front, but this shot of the back just looks horrid IMHO. it needs fender work and les camber i think. way too protrusive 

well if there is camber...the alignment shop did it. i didnt. and fender work is slightly pulled. all i did was flare the flat part of the fender to the same contour of the rest of the fender. but i dont mind the critisism. a lot of people dont like poke in this forum...but its all good. i love it


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
well if there is camber...the alignment shop did it. i didnt. and fender work is slightly pulled. all i did was flare the flat part of the fender to the same contour of the rest of the fender. but i dont mind the critisism. a lot of people dont like poke in this forum...but its all good. i love it

VW rear beam cambers a good bit and toes in when lowered.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Poke is where its at


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_
VW rear beam cambers a good bit and toes in when lowered.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Poke is where its at









lol i agree


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_stance...


















now, thats a money shot.. keep it up man,, i cant wait to see it in person..
yoyo


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (epic.banned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic.banned* »_
Have anything higher res??? My monitor isn't small and wimpy like the rest of these people









http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg
Sorry, that is the highest res i have. Its a cropped photo, normally its about twice that size if i dont crop them.


----------



## epic.banned (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

that will work perfect, thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

car is great...this and a few other builds are one of the few things that brings me back to the 'tex. 

job well done!!!!


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (northnj_va)*

Put a German plate on the rear.... Sick Man!!







ANy rolling shots?


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0320thGTI* »_Put a German plate on the rear.... 

What? I imagine he might like to drive it on roads, which would necessitate a real license plate. 
This car is the sickness, I have said it 80 times, and will say it 80 times more. Id say my favorite north american rado, and because of you I am going to have to waste my money on paint, even though mine is near perfect, to lighten up the blue a bit.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0320thGTI* »_Put a German plate on the rear.... Sick Man!!







ANy rolling shots?

sorry no euro tub, so no euro plate. and there should be rolling shots on a couple pages back.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

my leather came in today


----------



## Stutz00 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

mooore please


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

represent the blue beasts! looking forward to this as well...


----------



## ThugginVDub ver.2.0 (Oct 13, 2006)

i should try using my fiero front lip on the corrado...i think its about 70








the saga continues
Page 28 OWNED


----------



## Bojje (Jul 31, 2007)

I demand a REAL photoshot with big pictures posted, like say 800 X 600. This car is by far the best looking Corrado out there. I'm in love dude - give it to me!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bojje)*

You have exceptional taste man. Everything from color choice, wheel choice to interior color and little details like the woodgrain wheel and shifter. I wouldn't change a single nut or bolt on this bad boy. Very jealous here and pissed I can't go to H2O to see it. Good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

give us an update Sean!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

ha dang travy..whered you find these? i just got home and didnt take any pics this weekend. 
i would like to thank everyone that came up to me this weekend. it was awesome meeting everyone. i had a blast and wasnt expecting all that had happened at all. everyone was just awesome and cant wait for next year!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Aaron posted like 150 pics in the h2o forum, there was a few of your car, I only posted those two. Looks fukn sick bro


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re:*

this car won top dawg I hope??


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Darryl Jenks)*

nope. didnt place at all. the yellow r32 widebody won. i wasnt expecting to win or even get in top dawg. it was just cool to be up there and chill with all those dudes


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*

It was nice meeting you shawn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad you were happy w/ the parts I did for you. The car was incredible. I was glad to see you made it in to top Dawg.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (JDIEM)*

thanks man! it was nice meeting you too man. it was very unexpecting to get in.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

I liked the car so much, found you so cool, that I plan to come down to Florida.
PS: no ****.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Krazee)*

the yellow R was wack u should have won


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Sit-n-loW)*








stancin'


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (corrado_sean2)*

why didnt we get any good pics of our cars together?


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Saw your car this weekend... was absolutely amazing at the show, easily my favorite. Great inspiration man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
What are the specs on the CCW's? I'm sure you've heard this question 100 times this weekend.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*

Good to see you again Sean, cars are amazing!! Hopefully Matt and I will be coming down soon for another gtg.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (.:Heather:.)*

thanks heather! it was good to see you and matt again.


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

high five seanito.


----------



## DumpedDub (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (FRO!)*

OMFG this car is amazing lets see some pics of that gli also


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (DumpedDub)*

nice meeting you








paint looked great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







stancin'









Love this picture.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*

Words cannot express how nice this car is. Stance is just plain ridiculous.
























_Modified by hellaSmoked at 11:03 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

car is almost perfect, just put some of these under the hood and that car is finished...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ACM)*

that stuffs expensive as hell though for what it is. 
found a nice rollin shot...


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

*SO SIKKKKK!!!!*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_found a nice rollin shot...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

roller shot = new computer backroundd


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_that stuffs expensive as hell though for what it is. 

luckily I know Gerjan Stroeve, so there could be possibilities for you...
Your car is awesome though, no mistakin'!!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ACM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM* »_
luckily I know Gerjan Stroeve, so there could be possibilities for you...
Your car is awesome though, no mistakin'!!!!























well if you can hook me up in that case, let me know some pricing and i can see what i can do. always liked them.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

looking good dude, I'l go check out the other site where u like to whore more, there is prob some better stuff haha


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

dont know if this has been covered, but whats the specs on the ccw's? 9's and 10's?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

close 8.5 and 9.5...spaced out cuz of dinky small brakes hitting the spokes due to concave centers. can sit in more once i get bigger brakes
some pics i found on wagenwerks


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_that stuffs expensive as hell though for what it is. 


all you need is the power steering res. one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

You need more chrome in that engine bay


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (JDIEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDIEM* »_You need more chrome in that engine bay























oh for sure lol ill be in touch with you for some more bits.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

jason hes not allowed to have any more chrome


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_jason hes not allowed to have any more chrome









ahhh you only locked down the brass, not the chrome.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (JDIEM)*

ya and chrome balls are gunna be on for next year haha


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
well if you can hook me up in that case, let me know some pricing and i can see what i can do. always liked them. 

gimme some time, If I get nearby Stroeve I'll pay him a visit...
Gr.
Arnaud


----------



## MikeSLC (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (ACM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM* »_car is almost perfect, just put some of these under the hood and that car is finished...








































Could someone tell me where they sell these?? I can't seem to find it on the web. Thanks.


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSLC* »_
Could someone tell me where they sell these?? I can't seem to find it on the web. Thanks.









Stroeve Motorsports in The Netherlands...
http://www.stroevemotorsport.nl/
But the cans are not on his website...
Just send him an email and mention my name, Arnaud Meijerink and he'll know enough.
I've helped user dbl_yelo_rado3 (with the 2 widebodies) also with obtaining the cans....Worked out just fine...
gr.
Arnaud


----------



## Bally (Nov 3, 2003)

cars looking sick bro... get some pics up on E38!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Bally)*

thanks man! ya ill go post some up right now


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yo sean did you get the email from ccw thanking you for VW sales?? because i did. they said they have had 5 orders over the past month going on volkswagens.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (FRO!)*

haha no i didnt. dude i fell in love with their shop when i went there.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

CCW is ~5 minutes away from my house. I wanted a set of custom classics so bad... especially because no Corrado guys had them (and probably only a handful had ever seen them). I'm bummed you beat me to it


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

dang man i didnt know you lived that close to them. i was pretty stoked when i ordered them. not too many people know about them yet but there about to boom all over vortex im sure lol


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (JDIEM)*

Dude the car looks so sick Sean. I didn't know you were gonna boost it I definetly gotta see it now that I moved back to Jax.


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

that sh it is complete.


----------



## Wanamaker (Dec 29, 2003)

Your car is absolutely sick!!! Everything is perfect, and everything I wish I could do


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Wanamaker)*

thanks guys!


----------



## Dag. Yo! (Jul 28, 2006)

Dog. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Seriously though.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_thanks guys!

post that shot I put up on EG, stance looks dope in that pic haha im to lazy to go find it again


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

haha alriiiight...


----------



## Wanamaker (Dec 29, 2003)

Did you just cut your inner fender lip right off? or is it rolled?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Wanamaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wanamaker* »_Did you just cut your inner fender lip right off? or is it rolled?

****s pulled son


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

ha ya its pulled. not much but it is.


----------



## Wanamaker (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ha ya its pulled. not much but it is. 

I was just pulled over and towed the other day because my car was deemed unsafe by a stupid cop that had no idea what he was talking about. My back wheels were rubbing on that one inch or so lip in the inner fender well I just don't know how you have any tires left if all you did was pull the fenders


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Wanamaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wanamaker* »_
I was just pulled over and towed the other day because my car was deemed unsafe by a stupid cop that had no idea what he was talking about. My back wheels were rubbing on that one inch or so lip in the inner fender well I just don't know how you have any tires left if all you did was pull the fenders
















there is no inner lip left after you pull your fenders, and in that pic hes fully air out he cant drive like that. thats the magic of bags.
in your case i would roll that inner lip to save your tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wanamaker (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
there is no inner lip left after you pull your fenders, and in that pic hes fully air out he cant drive like that. thats the magic of bags.
in your case i would roll that inner lip to save your tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man, just got a quote for it, so I'm going to go with pulling them. The bags look awesome!! but I'll stick with coils for now


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Wanamaker)*

I'm jealous of your whole car...








PS..what kind of wheels are those? beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what happened at H20 in top dawg?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

thanks man! they are ccw classics. and top dawg was like always. the widebody r32 won and me and dave got left hanging to dry lol jk it was all good. just fun to hang out with everyone.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yaaaaaaaaaaaa i gave in


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_yaaaaaaaaaaaa i gave in










sucka!!!! and the ccw's went where??


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_

sucka!!!! and the ccw's went where??

still on the car lol not gettin rid of them. the RSs were just a pretty good deal for being polished already so i had to get them. even though theyre 17s im gunna try and pull them off still. tuck wheel or something crazy.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

mmm nice. I'm just imagining how long it would take to polish RSs.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_mmm nice. I'm just imagining how long it would take to polish RSs.









thats why i bought them! haha the work has already been done for me


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

send them to me ill show you how to tuck wheel


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

haha ya right. on a mk5 maybe


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_haha ya right. on a mk5 maybe


lolololol.......


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

saw you driving the rado through the town center today. Car looked and sounded sick.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SpoolinFSI)*

oh snap really? ya i just wanted to cruise around in it today. too bad its raining now.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

jsut wanted to say again, i had a grea time at h20


----------



## pele (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_jsut wanted to say again, i had a grea time at h20









that was after you fixed your childproof windows


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

for some reason I was under the impression that your drop was on coils, static drop, W/E... I guess I missed the air ride part, sean?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

ya that was a non vortex shown mod. lol tried to keep that, the wheels and the more chrome on the hush for h2o.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya that was a non vortex shown mod. lol tried to keep that, the wheels and the more chrome on the hush for h2o. 

Sounds good man, can't wait to see the continued project ha


----------



## Bally (Nov 3, 2003)

love this car bro...... want yr wheels!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

some pics my buddy took at the weekly gtg here...

































_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 11:04 AM 11-2-2008_


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 7:26 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## Wtec (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

OMFG!! This car is so sick!!







I totaly love it!
So much inspiration, this is tha perfect Corrado!!


----------



## bustedSLC (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

^


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bustedSLC)*

thanks guys!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

damn that color is something else


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*









absolutely beautiful picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

thanks man. ya the color pop reaaal nice in lighting. one of the reasons i chose it. saw an m3 with this color when the sun was hitting it and was like oooohhh i want that!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

perfect

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bally (Nov 3, 2003)

I love yr car.. want yr wheels!!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Bally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bally* »_I love yr car.. want yr wheels!!

A lot of ppl on here feel the same about your car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt.Slow (Mar 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I love the color. What the name of the color?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (liljrab)*

w00t motor started knockin last night! gunna look into when i get back from georgia this weekend. hopefully its just a lifter or something


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_w00t motor started knockin last night! gunna look into when i get back from georgia this weekend. hopefully its just a lifter or something

Always like how we hope and pray when we hear a noise, that its something easy to fix, but owning a Corrado that's usually not the case.
Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

ya. my uncle that build race engines and is a master tech came over while i was gone and as soon as he started it said its a rod right away, so looks like im pulling it out and further investigating it. looks like i might just go ahead and get some rods and go all out this time and maybe even shave the bay.
dave wanna come help? lol


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

is the color estoril blue?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (paste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paste* »_is the color estoril blue?

Its from a E46 BMW


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Toffeerado)*

its interlagos blue.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*























its sad knowing the car drove just fine a week ago.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hella weak


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya. my uncle that build race engines and is a master tech came over while i was gone and as soon as he started it said its a rod right away, so looks like im pulling it out and further investigating it. looks like i might just go ahead and get some rods and go all out this time and maybe even shave the bay.
dave wanna come help? lol

define "it's a rod"
you mean you spun a rod bearing? if so that sucks as you'll probably need a different crank


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brilliantyellowg60)*

ya thats what me and my buddies are thinking. once i pull the motor out i can take a closer look and see whats all there. anyone know who has a spare crank just in case?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

welp...shattered water pump impellars and a spun rod bearing on cyl 6



































_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 11:07 AM 11-23-2008_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

dang wonder how that happened. just sell the turd hahaha


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

oops, stock bottom end?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

just stock rods. everything else was up to par. everything on the motor was new so i dunno. new stuff breaks too sometimes. this time itll be stronger and prettier. lol
i think this is why the car ran hot at the gate at h2o. first time i noticed the water temps getting over 220. so the pump must have broke that weekend.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_dang wonder how that happened. just sell the turd hahaha









what the hell you doing posting from hawaii? go tap that ish son


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Love the car looks sweet, but the sub par upholstery job is killin it


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*

umm well thanks i guess.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_Love the car looks sweet, but the sub par upholstery job is killin it









um are you looking at the same car that I am?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

GTI20V is an idiot, do you have any idea how hard it is to wrap leather around plastic pieces like that? They are not designed to have leather stretched around them, so I think this probly one of the nicest upholstery jobs I've seen. Not to mention it's a VW not a Boyd Cottington $150k car. If this is the only critisism you get on this car you should be super proud sean. I have never stared at a car just admiring the small details as long as I have yours. Two thumbs up man. Hopefully once I sell my investment home I will gather a few dollars of my own to buy my own house to build a car in. Keep your eye out, I am dying to do a Burgandy Pearl with Peanut Butter. It will look like a PB&J sandwich. Thanks for this awesome thread and all the pics. Cheers!










_Modified by cstanley19 at 12:35 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

thanks man! i really appreciate it. and like ive said before, i know the interior isnt PERFECT but as a whole its pretty good. and where i live there arent a whole lot of people getting interiors done like me and so i had to find a shop on my own and granted i prolly didnt find the best one but oh well, you live you learn.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_just stock rods. everything else was up to par. everything on the motor was new so i dunno. new stuff breaks too sometimes. this time itll be stronger and prettier. lol
i think this is why the car ran hot at the gate at h2o. first time i noticed the water temps getting over 220. so the pump must have broke that weekend. 

yeah, im not so sold on the metal impeller pumps. ive had more then a few come broken in the box. I kinda feel liek if you look at them funny they break.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

ya no doubt, I've lived in learned the hard way a few times. I had my own uncle put stainless lines and brembo's on my car and he didn't the the front fittings enough and I was going about 15-20 mph and lost all brake pressure and destroyed my front end an hour after a $1500 brake job. I was found at fault thanks to him. So who can your trust?.. Anyway, I'm about to have someone on here put my springs on my Touareg and I'm pretty anxious about someone touching it, it's also a little more expensive as well...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

wooooord to that...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

its a sad sad thing...but good things to come.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_its a sad sad thing...but good things to come. 









hotness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

ya you like that? wait till you see the surprise waiting for you inside the car haha. its quite lovely looking. im scared


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya you like that? wait till you see the surprise waiting for you inside the car haha. its quite lovely looking. im scared

what wires? no biggie, jsut dont let dave near them.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_ jsut dont let dave near them.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

nice one


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_
what wires? no biggie, jsut dont let dave near them.

well thats bad news for me i guess lol. unless i fly all you guys down here haha


----------



## AbtCorrado (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
well thats bad news for me i guess lol. unless i fly all you guys down here haha

Im comming in June. Better lock your garage


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (AbtCorrado)*

dayum, can't wait for the next setup...




































yoyo


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Yohannes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yohannes* »_dayum, can't wait for the next setup...




































yoyo

me too!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (K04A1)*

thanks guys!! i cant wait either. just picture...blue and chrome....thats my goal


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
well thats bad news for me i guess lol. unless i fly all you guys down here haha

just fly Kevin down, he will have wiring done in a day.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

haha i have confidence in dave.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (AbtCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbtCorrado* »_
Im comming in June. Better lock your garage









you goin on vacation?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_haha i have confidence in dave. 

I did dave's wiring








Maybe he learned something by watching


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
I did dave's wiring








Maybe he learned something by watching









lol i hope so.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Wow first time i've really looked through this thread. 
Car is unreal man. I've always loved it and cant wait to see what next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

shaved bay, i see...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CurraVR6 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

This thread needs some new pics....!!!


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
I did dave's wiring








Maybe he learned something by watching









oh jeez


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

fire


----------



## vr6ingrado (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

You made in performance vw. congrad!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (vr6ingrado)*

nj sucks


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_nj sucks


No argument here


----------



## Darryl Jenks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_Love the car looks sweet, but the sub par upholstery job is killin it









It's not subpar.. it's just nowhere near the same level as the rest of the work on the car. (i.e. the stitching, fit of the leather doesn't look up to OEM spec)
If you have some spare cash burning a hole in your pocket I've got a guy in NJ that will redo it right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[no hating]










_Modified by Darryl Jenks at 9:21 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

haha, you came back in the middle of the snow storm. balls


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

haha so glad im not there right now. its cold here but at least its not snowing. its like 45 right now.


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

update? whats the surprise?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*

been a while...welding is almost done. i just realized h2o is like 5 months away


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

those RS's say 17x9, +53? Sounds like just a bit of tuck, maybe tuckin' the wheel a bit even?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_those RS's say 17x9, +53? Sounds like just a bit of tuck, maybe tuckin' the wheel a bit even?

lol well see. got some fitting to do.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

bay is turning out tits!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

thanks man. hopefully it turns out good


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Bought that issue of PVW cause of the two C hope your getting a kick back hehe.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

yes.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_GTI20V is an idiot, do you have any idea how hard it is to wrap leather around plastic pieces like that? They are not designed to have leather stretched around them, so I think this probly one of the nicest upholstery jobs I've seen. Not to mention it's a VW not a Boyd Cottington $150k car. 
_Modified by cstanley19 at 12:35 PM 11-30-2008_

You must not know much about upholstery or quality upholstery. I agree with you that this is just VW and not a $150k car, though he has probably spent a lot of $$$ on this build. Its a beautiful car! But with that said there is nothing about the plastic pieces or any other part of a Corrado interior that can't be covered in leather if the upholstery shop knows what they are doing. The problem is there are very few who do. Most hot rod interiors even a Boyd Coddington car aren't very complex to upholster. You are much better off finding a shop that works on European cars than hot rods. These types of shops have the experience to cover more complex parts and know how to get really good results. Good upholstery shops are hard to find and usually expensive. 
Your car is looking great Sean! Can't wait to see the engine bay finished! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Simply amazing man. I can't wait to meet you and your car at h2o, hopefully mine will be there as well, im far behind you.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

thanks guys! cant wait to get more done.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

wow


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

been doing work. bay is ready for primer.


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

looking good, cant wait to see it in paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubmike2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmike2* »_looking good, cant wait to see it in paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2 and with the beautiful motor installed too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dogger)*

thanks guys! this is how my mani is gunna look.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Sean, I hate you more and more each day. That bay looked good this winter, now it's just ridiculous. I assume you won't be at Waterfest this year right? That's like a month away. Anyway, mad props on your always top notch work. What are you runnin for seats now? I know you were trying to get rid of the Recaro's.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

thanks man! seats are staying. cant find anyone to buy them. but may be redoing some stuff inside...well see


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

lookin sick


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

wow. what kind of bubble gum did you use on yer manifold? looks like awsome work!


----------



## GT42r_Hatch (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Lol ...Thank you for being very patient!! you will see it this week. Came out alittle nicer than that


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (GT42r_Hatch)*

oh my!! mani porn! i cant freakin wait!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hey were at the same stage, i bet ill get paint shot before u though, look out for my build thread soon son
17x9 all day!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

isnt dave doing yours? looks good man


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yep hes multi taskin


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_










Haha, engine bay porn! Looks good bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

thank you for so much motivation !!! i had looked at you theard several times and it still gives me more ideas.
if i got the money i would like to strip down my car and start new as you did... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw: let me know where i can see more of your brown mk4 jetta


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Torsten)*

thanks man! i sold the jetta. ill have to look up the old thread for it. 
this is the new daily:










_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 2:51 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

u f'in baller


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

Nice a6! 
im trying to get my pops t opick once up. You can get a 4.2 up here for about 19k.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

how do you prevent rust under the framerail plates?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (pileofredparts)*

well i put some weld thru on some of it. but imma get something to spray in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

looks good homie.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hurry up so i can get some pics of this pos


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*

are you still going to your uncles this weekend?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*

thanks guys! started the motor build today. washed down the block and smoothed the machined surfaces. rehoned the cylinder walls as well. measured all the clearances and made sure everything was good. sized the rings. and installed the crank. next weekend well put the rods and pistons in and if we have time put the head on and do the timing. pretty stoked to see it all back together. 
oh and i got my mani







its purrrty


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

so much hype








jk Sean. absolutely love this car


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

welp....


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

zoinks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

looks great Sean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Beautiful! Your motor is gonna look amazing sitting in that shiny bay! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (dogger)*

wowzerz


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

passenger strut is weak


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

ya i know. just like your rain tray


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

are you not scared scratching the new painted engine bay by getting the motor back in ??? 
that would be my biggest worry.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_passenger strut is weak


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (pileofredparts)*

looks killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (vaporado)*

let's see more shots of that manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll be in town for a few days next week, might have to swing by and check it out


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

i should hopefully have pics of the manifold installed this weekend or during the week next week.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

just about ready to put it back in. should be able to put it back in by next weekend. 
heres just a lil cell phone shot from saturday


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

chrome pan is ballin


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (vdubmike2)*

That is such a Gorgeous blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

thanks man! cant wait to get the rest of it together and set it back in.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

looking good man, but really, that strut tower...did you want it like that or something?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*

it was actually more of i was doing so much at once i just cut the studs off and smoothed it out without even thinking about it cuz i wanted to get it done cuz i had the week off and wanted to get the motor in too. 
theres a lot of little things that people do differently. the hump where the heater box bolted up by the heater hoses some people leave. theres also a dent on the rain tray area that some people leave too. i thought i put the dent there so i fixed it and then i saw some people still had it. 
i personally dont care. its shaved enough for me and this is a car im building practically by myself in my garage. once everythings together im pretty sure you wont pay attention to the strut tower.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Once your motor is sitting in there they won't even notice stuff like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

yeah word, i know how that goes....just got done doing mine. i had to go back and fix a few things here and there because im not a true body guy....just things stuck out at me that i noticed more once it was in one color.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*

ya i hear ya. ive got too many things going on and trying to finish in 3 months is hurting me. plus not having all the supplies at my house to just redo it one day is a pain and im afraid itll be more of a hassle for minimal gain. overall it looks good. personally i wish i would have smoothed them. but oh well. it looks good otherwise and hopeflly everything else will distract everyone.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

going to have it at h20?
thats what im shooting for.....but if you could only see the car now.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhiGLi* »_going to have it at h20?
thats what im shooting for.....but if you could only see the car now.









i have seen the car you should have no prob getting it back together for h20 all you gotta do is something wiring an put motor back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

and finish a stereo and install the interior, and get wheels and tires together...haha.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_it was actually more of i was doing so much at once i just cut the studs off and smoothed it out without even thinking about it cuz i wanted to get it done cuz i had the week off and wanted to get the motor in too. 
theres a lot of little things that people do differently. the hump where the heater box bolted up by the heater hoses some people leave. theres also a dent on the rain tray area that some people leave too. i thought i put the dent there so i fixed it and then i saw some people still had it. 
i personally dont care. its shaved enough for me and *this is a car im building practically by myself in my garage.* once everythings together im pretty sure you wont pay attention to the strut tower. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif man. i know exactly how that song goes.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhiGLi* »_and finish a stereo and install the interior, and get wheels and tires together...haha.

that aint ****


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
i have seen the car you should have no prob getting it back together for h20 all you gotta do is something wiring an put motor back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha, your a dick.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

motor is looking niiice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

congrats on the PVW feature with your old daily.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

thanks man!


----------



## EuroBloke (Aug 6, 2008)

As always Sean, i'm impressed by your work. Nothing ever less than utterly and completely awesome.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_congrats on the PVW feature with your old daily.

X2, that Jetta is almost half as nice as your rado will be


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*

haha ya. it was just a daily. no need to go detaling it.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Damn Sean, the bay looks dope! Can I send my car down to you for some treatment?


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hey sean your bay is awesome.... hope to see the motor in it soon...
i always find some stuff that I dont like in my bay .... and its the third time i redo it







so dont freak its normal....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_Damn Sean, the bay looks dope! Can I send my car down to you for some treatment? 

ya just bring your checkbook lol


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Haha!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Ridiculous








Glad to see it worked out


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (leebro61)*

Fuvk you an your god damn manifold you dick


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to check this out in person again.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*

haha glad you like it.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

damn bling, im blind! nice pan


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

The only reason I wouldn't chrome my oil pan is because I like dragging it too much


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

a lil chrome wont stop me from dragging it. lol


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

That exhaust manifold is beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_a lil chrome wont stop me from dragging it. lol


http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif draggin pan

_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_That exhaust manifold is beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Deff a sick piece


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Pretty nice man.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: PVW Again (corrado_sean)*

Are you going to hit PVW twice in one year?!?








Car is absolutely f|__|cking beautiful, amazing work as usual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: PVW Again (NYCGTM)*

holy god! you just made me lose all the interest i had on working on my car... im done!
thx http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: PVW Again (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_Are you going to hit PVW twice in one year?!?








Car is absolutely f|__|cking beautiful, amazing work as usual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

3 times in one year he's one uppin me


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
3 times in one year he's one uppin me
<hr style="color: black;" size="1" width="15%" align="LEFT">
-----------------------------------------
club soda: we get them cum stains out

http://spturbo.com



3 times???!!! is the A6 getting featured too?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

im counting the corrado twice and jetta once


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*

Bump for baller intake and exhaust manifolds


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fulleloaded)*

thanks for the compliments guys. id like to get it running within a month. well see.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

interesting.
.
.
.
he he.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ha thanks matt. how are things?


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

this car delivers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
very inspirational.
keep it up.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*

dope, bay came out sick man


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (GT42r_Hatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT42r_Hatch* »_Lol ...Thank you for being very patient!! you will see it this week. Came out alittle nicer than that

















How much did this cost? Very nice piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ha thanks matt. how are things? 

Good good. A few rough patches but things are smoothing out. If you didn't live so damn far away I would come chill more.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_thanks for the compliments guys. id like to get it running within a month. well see. 

Man I hope, one of, if not my favorite stateside corrados.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (iwantmyvdub)*

ahahaha


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (NVmyVW)*

whats so funny charlie? you got a banana in your ear? lol


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_whats so funny charlie? you got a banana in your *ear?* lol

You forgot the letter *R*


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*

there's no R in tail pipe...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*

i see an R...???


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_there's no R in tail pipe...









There is if your Asian


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Charles said he only did that with strangers....what a damn liar!!!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*

lol


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
There is if your Asian


thats wacists!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
thats Lacists!


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

Looking incredible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








^^^that was jdiem.


_Modified by rhiGLi at 4:04 AM 7-12-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*

thanks jason!
a few lil updates. turbos on. wg is on. put the booster back in. clutch slave and cable bracket. ran pass side wiring to ecu.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

looks sick, coming together nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rory_a (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rory_a)*

Incredible work


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vaporado)*

well played sir


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*

thanks guys. gunna try and finish wiring it up sometime soon. maybe after waterfest. and get it running so then all i gotta do is put it together.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rory_a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_
wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *rory_a* »_
x2









x3


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Ooooooh!! Shiny shiny stufffs!!! That manifold looks tits man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhiGLi* »_Looking incredible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








^^^that was jdiem.

_Modified by rhiGLi at 4:04 AM 7-12-2009_

haha sorry, forgot we were logged in under your name


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_Incredible work









X10!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks great!
just a small question, which color did you use for your car?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Golomb)*

cant wait to see this @ h2o

Top Dawg


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*








that turbo looks sick!!!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cstanley19)*

Excellent work on the manifold to the fabricator http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

baller


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

x2
your killin me smalls


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DAROWDYAUDI)*

Not shiny enough!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

haha i know. i need more chrome.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_haha i know. i need more chrome. 


Chrome the filter housing and all of those goodies.
Then chrome the transmission


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

ha i was going to but needed to get the motor done and you dont see them so i just cleand them really well. all the tubing and intercooler is still chrome too


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Chrome the filter housing and all of those goodies.
Then chrome the transmission









i told him same thing well i didnt say trans. haha


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Are you a painter aswell? How do you mofo's make so much money? I know you don't have a family yet, but damn.....


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Are you a painter aswell? How do you mofo's make so much money? I know you don't have a family yet, but damn.....

haha seans a bodyguy/painter. he dont pay for all this stuff him self







jk.
i got a small family but my wife is also ballin so it allows me to spend some extra money here an there, also side jobs helped me alot during my build. and you cant forget the good ol barder system


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_Are you a painter aswell? 

They are not getting rich off painting cars, believe me


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pileofredparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_
They are not getting rich off painting cars, believe me









I should have a couple stacks in my pocket after I make a trip up to da roc


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
I should have a couple stacks in my pocket after I make a trip up to da roc









butch's car is done


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pileofredparts)*

Screw butch I'm takin his money at h2o


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pileofredparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_
butch's car is done

















But how fast it will it be 
Everybody is going to Rochester these days huh...
Its the new Ocean City


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_Screw butch I'm takin his money at h2o


LOL


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
I should have a couple stacks in my pocket after I make a trip up to *SELL* da roc









Fixed it for you Dave.







Now we're figuring out how you make your money.








Ha, Sean must be middle manning it with the Cubans. Thats why you two are soo tight!



_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 5:26 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

haha. my savings is taking a draining. lol


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
and you cant forget the good ol barder system











best way to do it. some on the best cars on here are build that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now, if i just had something to offer


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_

best way to do it. some on the best cars on here are build that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now, if i just had something to offer











x2. 

when i come back from school in the summer i wanna have bmxrado do my car as well...pulled fenders and paint job. i have all the supplies but not the time, space, or experience to do an entire car.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_

x2. 

when i come back from school in the summer i wanna have bmxrado do my car as well...pulled fenders and paint job. i have all the supplies but not the time, space, or experience to do an entire car. 

what are you gonna trade him?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

dave gets all the business lol


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_dave gets all the business lol

I just need to get saras buisness


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cash baby. but thats not gonna be till next year...moving to NC wilmington in 10days...corrado is getting parked...again. lol


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
I just need to get saras buisness









haha youre nuts.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

ooooo who is sara?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (NVmyVW)*

my girl lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Will both of you just bang and get it over with.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

maybe meg not him lol


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_maybe meg not him lol

maybe?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Will both of you just bang and get it over with.










x2
Less bromance, more build


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

hahahahahAHAHAHAHahahaHAHAHA bromance!!!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
x2
Less bromance, more build

Look whos talking. King Bromancinator himself.


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

top notch work, keep it up man


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_
Look whos talking. King Bromancinator himself.



Easy there dbot... speaking of bromance. where the hell has wells been?


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Lookin good Sean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are you shootin for Top Dawg again this year?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pop&lock)*

ill be alright if i dont get in. rather get in a booth.


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ill be alright if i dont get in. rather get in a booth. 
I would think you should get in but a booth is def. the way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ill be alright if i dont get in. rather get in a booth. 

ah, come on....you gota try to get it in there again.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Easy there dbot... speaking of bromance. where the hell has wells been?

Probably fappin' to your project thread because he misses you.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fulleloaded)*

and dave said i wouldnt tuck...

























and just a sweet one. car is so tiny back on the ground lol.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

F U Sean
i just jizzed from that aerial view! looks awesome
love the wheels, wat size lips are those?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Darrsh)*

ha thanks man. 1s and 1.5s. gunna mess with some camber and spacers tomorrow to get it dialed in.


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Darrsh)*

Damn that looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_
Probably fappin' to your project thread because he misses you. 



It's true, I call him when i'm lonely









Sean, car looks ridiculous. Looking forward to meeting you at h2o. keep it up.


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wells)*

Classy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

O


----------



## EuroBloke (Aug 6, 2008)

DAMN nice


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (EuroBloke)*

Top Dawg


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (vaporado)*

dave better step it up


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_dave better step it up

haha in my book he has some catchin up to do, but he does have me beat on chrome but thats cause he has a show queen


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
haha in my book he has some catchin up to do, but he does have me beat on chrome but thats cause he has a show queen









do you think he'll floor it this year
maybe even once?


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (pileofredparts)*

^are both your cars making it to h2o? if so you guys should cruise down to Maryland with the Dagball. It would be sick to cruise down with you guys


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_^are both your cars making it to h2o? if so you guys should cruise down to Maryland with the Dagball. It would be sick to cruise down with you guys

i plan on being there. im heading down thursday nights so no cruise for me ill cruis the strip with ya though. as far as sean that wont happen


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (pileofredparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_
do you think he'll floor it this year
maybe even once?









One of _those_ guys?








zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_ill cruis the strip with ya though. as far as sean that wont happen

hell yeah cant wait! we should try to organize a corrado gtg somewhere along the strip, maybe we can convince sean to come out of hiding for it







cars coming along awesome btw sean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (vdubmike2)*

sean will drive it when he gets there. hopefully this time he wont break it


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_ hopefully this time he wont break it









Ouch


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_sean will drive it when he gets there. hopefully this time he wont break it









now i remember, something about overheating issues last year or something? either way, CORRADO GTG ftw!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (pileofredparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_
do you think he'll floor it this year
maybe even once?









i dont recall you cruising around with me lol i floored it a couple times. more then i should have when i didnt have the fuel pump or IC pump wired up. lol
and thanks for the compliments guys. i plan on being at h2o for sure. gunna bust ass to get there again. and hopefully this h2o weekend wont be as busy as last time and can cruise and hang out more.


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ gunna bust ass


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

got some work done today. got some of the wiring done. soldered some of the plugs on to finish up the engine side of it. ran the wires through the rail. just need a few more connectors and can put it up to the fuse panel. 
also decided id take a look at how to make my new downpipe and what not and ended up finishing it up. lol just started cutting and tacking stuff together and imma take it to work so i can get it tig welded. will post pics later.


----------



## HSTuning (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

pretty ballsy doing the fab work after the body work is done. i know if it were me id scratch/nick something and give mySELF a ball tap.








See ya at H2O again dood.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ha just gotta be careful man. it wasnt too bad


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

well got the car wired up and it turns over!! finally. waiting on a few parts to actually start it. yesterday ran into the problem of it not turning over and found where i think was the obd2 starter safety switch deal and the iginiton wire was cut and ran to that instead of just straight to the fuse panel. soooo just cut it and ran it back to where it was supposed to and now it works. 
but only issue i think i have now is the fuel pumps arent coming on. they were wired up just before it broke down last year. they came on before with ignition on, not key on. something with the factory obd2 ecu or w/e didnt have the fuel pump prime. either way they ran for sure when it came off the road. that lil walboro is loud lol but there not coming on now when i turn the car over. waiting on kevin to get back with me to see if i need to check something on the ecu. anything else? fuse is good. relay should be good and like i said it worked before i took it off the road.


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_and dave said i wouldnt tuck...

























and just a sweet one. car is so tiny back on the ground lol. 































i'm not kidding, this is the best looking pics i have seen in a while...
your car as allways been my inspiration!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroBloke (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Golomb)*

Man, who the hell does that to a classic like a Corrado?







Just playin' looking good and always getting better as always!















cheers sean, well you don't drink. So a root beer cheers then!


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice build keep up the great work. Motivation for us all im sure.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Das.Rado)*

INSANE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Mike.)*

wow...


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow looks amazing on the rs's, i prefer them over the ccw's. When are you looking to get it on the road? btw pm coming your way


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (sak)*

Agree, prefer the BBS, keep up the good work Sean, I think I will do something with my bay next year








Vick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Vick N)*

bbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif shaved bay and attn to detail on the motor/trans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif new tuck front poke rear stance http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Make em even. Other then that i love it.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

those wheels need red bolts or red center caps.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_bbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif shaved bay and attn to detail on the motor/trans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif new tuck front poke rear stance http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Make em even. Other then that i love it. 

who said that was the final stance? lol i wasnt done. waiting for them to get back from this one place and for tires so i can do final fit. trust me i wont slack on it.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
who said that was the final stance? lol i wasnt done. waiting for them to get back from this one place and for tires so i can do final fit. trust me i wont slack on it. 

I didn't think you would.


----------



## MrcinaGTI (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

wow.. Just read the whole thing.. Mad props man


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

weeelllll been trying to get this thing started. got lugtronic. original map kevin uploaded was wrong. uploaded new one and almost started but fouled plugs and was flooded. since then i got new plugs and cleared it out. tried to start it today and no spark now. it sparks on initial start up but thats it. which it was doing before on the old map as well. but then the new map it worked constant. and now it not working again is throwing me off. i reuploaded his map again and then after a try or 2 it started getting spark again and almost started then spark went away again. coilpack is getting 12v to it. could it be the coilpack aka ignition module? or just the map needs some tweaking?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

well did the same **** again today. all of a sudden got spark again randomly when trying to start it. actually started and ran like dog **** but ran for like 5 seconds and then lost spark again. this is just bull****


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

okay car runs lol i had 2 wires criss crossed on one of kevins connectors going to the ecu.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

good sh!t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Glad it is running Sean!
Take your rubber boots for the injector plugs, and "turn" them 180 degrees, this will get the wires pointed toward the intake flange and make the wiring loook nicer.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks kevin! bad news though. somehow a nut fell into the exhaust manifold/exhaust port and shot up into the turbo bending up the blades a little bit. trying to get it replaced right now. pretty ****ty but at least it wasnt on the intake side. lol


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*






























srsly?!?!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

sory to hear sean, car looks perfect tho!!!
good thing is, turbo's come apart like lego's. time to go bigger hotside??????


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_thanks kevin! bad news though. somehow a nut fell into the exhaust manifold/exhaust port and shot up into the turbo bending up the blades a little bit. trying to get it replaced right now. pretty ****ty but at least it wasnt on the intake side. lol

what? how does a nut "fall into the exhaust manifold"? 
during assembly?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

haha nah. gunna get a new center section. apparently cant rebuild a bb turbo. so garrett has an exchange deal for new center sections. but they dont have any until the 2nd soooo i might do it before h2o i might not. i can at least drive with the one i got for now. just wont be able to get full efficiency


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_. i can at least drive with the one i got for now. just wont be able to get full efficiency 

unbalanced turbine= big problems


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

well it was one of the arp exhaust stud nuts, my theory is when my uncle brought me the motor in the back of his truck, i noticed 2 nuts missing...ex mani was not installed yet...i found one on the ground but the other i couldnt find. didnt bother to look inside the exhaust ports on the head, i just figured it was in the driveway somewhere where i couldnt find it. sooo put the acc. on and manifold and put the motor in and when it started up last night we heard a ting ting sound at the turbo and then blades stopped spinning so we knew something was in there. took the turbo off and found it. so wasnt really during assembly, just transportation.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (pileofredparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_
unbalanced turbine= big problems


ill just take the center section out and make a fake turbo. lol hopefully i can get it replaced soon then. i just wanted to be able to drive it soon and make sure ill be okay driving around OC. getting too close to not know if its gunna run okay


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

eek.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_

ill just take the center section out and make a fake turbo. lol hopefully i can get it replaced soon then. i just wanted to be able to drive it soon and make sure ill be okay driving around OC. getting too close to not know if its gunna run okay


If i were you, i wouldnt have told ANYBODY, about this little turbo incident. But thats just me...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

haha why? **** happens and people have done a lot worse


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Hope you get it to H20...and all the hard work would pay off...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

oh itll be there. im determined to get it there.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hope to see it at H20


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

Damn thats crazy. Just one more hurdle to clear and you've managed to jump over a bunch already! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (dogger)*

I noticed that back when you posted this picture...








Seemed a little funny to be missing one ARP nut. I should have mentioned it, maybe you would have looked inside? Either way, hope you get it sorted soon, still plenty of time. Get those wheels sorted in the mean time son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (d-bot)*

oh i knew it was missing. it was missing before i put the exhaust mani on. just didnt think to check in the exhaust ports on the head. oh well though. center section is being sent out right now and new one will be on the way monday overnighting


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

okay got the **** back together yesterday and went to try and crank it and no spark...again! i just dont get it. it wouldnt spark before due to crisscrossed wires...got that taken care of and started right up. then the turbo deal happened. got that back on yesterday and all ive done is wire in gauges and just zip the wires up. havnt noticed any loose wires at all that might have gotten unplugged. its doing the same thing as before i fixed that wiring problem. sparks at key on and then one spark on ignition. thats it. im getting fed up with this car. 
crank position sensor is reading 910 ohms. is that okay? i know ive read they should read 500-700 ohms. not sure if too much means anything. 
right now i wish this was a small block or something and just bypass this ignition all together and run a msd 6al box. lol i mean if someone knows i can bypass the stock ignition and run a msd box let me know. i will do that **** asap.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

What ecm/ignition system are you running currently?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (d-bot)*

stock ignition with lugtronic standalone. 
funny thing. unplugged crank sensor, plugged it back in and it started. so my assumption is the sensor. runs like ass but it did start. starts to load up a lil bit so i need to adjust the fueling but im relieved to say the least.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

are you dizzy? you can run an msd 6al if you are since they only utilize one coil.
i'll try to find some info for you


_Modified by dapucker1 at 4:28 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

oh ya if i was dizzy i would in a heartbeat. ****s easy to wire up and works every time.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

replaced crank sensor. started up every time. only problem now is my coolant gauge isnt operating correctly. when i start the car it goes all the way to 230/hot and then just falls back down to 0. any ideas? sensor? anyone had that happen before? 
oh ya and the lambda reading on the standalone stopped reading so i think the sensor went bad already. other then that cars running decent. just needs some tuning.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

not bad good to see it back together


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_replaced crank sensor. started up every time. only problem now is my coolant gauge isnt operating correctly. when i start the car it goes all the way to 230/hot and then just falls back down to 0. any ideas? sensor? anyone had that happen before? 
oh ya and the lambda reading on the standalone stopped reading so i think the sensor went bad already. other then that cars running decent. just needs some tuning. 

only 3 weeks & 1 day


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

sean check your pm i have sent you some stuff to check for your problem ....
dont worry about your problem, I have blow a bearing in my tranny last week now the tranny are out of the cars and the car are at the bodyshop for some touch up so me too im at the last minutes... 


_Modified by remuz2fly4u at 3:20 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*

weird... im having the same issue in my car with the coolant temp gauge. Except mine goes to full hot after the car is started and then goes back towards the middle as it warms up almost like it is backwards... its bizzare let me know what you find out with yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif car looks sick hope to see it at H20


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Damn Sean, i just been readin up on this thread, sucks bout the turbo....hopefully i get to see this thing again this year down OC...It really is gorgeous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

still needs a lil bit of tuning. dumping fuel right on throttle and when i back off. but during boost it seems to be right on target. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHy5O5CzGgs


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

OMG LOVE IT!!!!!!! grats on getting it running dude.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that sounds beastly. Good luck on finishing the tunining. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

ya dood. sounds real good.
be sure to say hi in oc. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (slo deno)*

quit playin with the air...


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (d-bot)*

ghey


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Mike.)*

Aww thats cute, you and dave get your cars running on the same night.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

congrats on getting the Rado on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (vaporado)*

sounds amazing


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*

love it... makes me miss my VRT


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

I miss my corrado....

Congrats on getting it running again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: VRT*

Congrats, can't wait to hear and see it live http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: VRT (NYCGTM)*

Daayyyum homie... I really wish I wasn't about to tear down my car after h2o or else I would be rockin the ccw's...


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_Aww thats cute, you and dave get your cars running on the same night.









haha


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

was that just the down pipe? what psi is your controller set at?


_Modified by dapucker1 at 10:19 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_was that just the down pipe? what psi is your controller set at?

_Modified by dapucker1 at 10:19 PM 9-15-2009_

no controller right now so straight wastegate spring which is 12psi. and no its full exhuast. 3" with borla muffler. tubular mani totally changed the sound this year


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i thought we had the same exhaust... but the mani is what that is.... sounds fabulous.
is your wg released to the atmosphere or is it plumbed in?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

dumped man. only way to go lol


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

do u have any piping on it? i have a dump tube that schimmel made that goes down to about the level of the oil pan and it seems to be louder... guess we'll find out in 2 weeks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

This thing sounds amazing. I felt like i was going fast watching that video.








Your car is no doubt a great inspiration to a ton of people, including myself!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (excreations)*

Congrats on getting it running Sean. Can't wait to see some more pictures of the final product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

yah mine goes into the exhaust tunnel right above the steering rack


----------



## cesa1221 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i want to see the car and h2o i hop you make it .


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (cesa1221)*

oh you will.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (cesa1221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cesa1221* »_ i want to see the car and h2o i hop you make it .

















Bring Extra underwear since . . .

_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_oh you will.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

Everything all good?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (vaporado)*

drive safe man!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

cars in the trailer. we are in north carolina staying the night. taking our time with the trip. car runs good enough to cruise around. gunna try a few things tomorrow maybe since i talked to kevin. well see but worst case it will be after h2o to get tuned


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

hey Sean, were rolling out of VA at around 2, hit me up if you guys are passing through around that time
571-435-0730
also check hubell's post


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sean your rado is unbelievable... my favorite rado ever!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

wow man looks gooooooooooood


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

That manifold looks extra good in gold


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (leebro61)*

WOW! The RS look way better than the last set of wheels. Stance is perfect drop. Not to nit pick but attention to detail is top notch except for the "corrado" in the back looks a bit funny from this angle. Good idea though. Everything else seems to be very nicely done.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_Sean your rado is unbelievable... my favorite rado ever!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

































thanks mike! i saw you for a second and was gunna come say hey but next thing i knew you were gone.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

car looked good in person sean. good meeting you


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_WOW! The RS look way better than the last set of wheels. Stance is perfect drop. Not to nit pick but attention to detail is top notch except for the "corrado" in the back looks a bit funny from this angle. Good idea though. Everything else seems to be very nicely done. 

ya i see what you mean. looks kinda funny there. looks better in person. but ive been second guessing it anyway. thanks though!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

How is it driving with the tan dash top? I know car companies try to avoid doing this because of the reflection on the windshield.
Motor looks beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_Sean your rado is unbelievable... my favorite rado ever!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


x2 
great job Sean !!! im so in love with the interior http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
everthing looks perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Torsten)*








OMFG! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jeuro)*

Good work, car looked amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_How is it driving with the tan dash top? I know car companies try to avoid doing this because of the reflection on the windshield.
Motor looks beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When my black dash is shined up I've had it cause a bad reflection when the sun hitting it just right, it sucks. And the stuff I use doesn't give it the greasy high gloss look, it's more of a matte finish.
But this car looks amazing and all of the hard work shows.


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

wow you smashed it, car looks amazing. Wheels and ride height look spot on too, i much prefer them over the ccw's


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Looks great man!


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

Definitely a dope ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

i liked the CCWs! Everyone's got BBS. But i'm not hatin' car looks dope, and definitely can see alot of work put into every aspect of it


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_i liked the CCWs! Everyone's got BBS. But i'm not hatin' car looks dope, ... 

ia agree... nevertheless car is still sick!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (sak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sak* »_ride height look spot on 

That makes no sense ride hight is what you drive at there is no way in hell he drives at that height lol. 
Show height may look spot on


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

still ghey


----------



## CorradoT5 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: omfg*

THIS IS THE BEST LOOKIN' CORRADO E-V-ER






















AWESOME WORK DUDE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: omfg (CorradoT5)*

What font is that on the bottom of the cargo cover?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: omfg (Louie Bricants)*

hand done crappyness. you can find it on microsoft word. 
being fixed.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: omfg (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_hand done crappyness. you can find it on microsoft word. 
*being removed.* 

fixed


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: omfg (bmxrado)*

details. lol


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: omfg (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_hand done crappyness. you can find it on microsoft word. 
being fixed. 

Hopefully it's being burned. I can't believe you pop the hatch.


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: omfg (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
fixed 








Hi honeybear.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: omfg (Louie Bricants)*

lol cool thanks for the comments. appreciate it.


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: omfg (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_lol cool thanks for the comments. appreciate it. 

The car is gnarly though. We were on 49th giving u the thumbs down and that **** gave me a boner when u got on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: omfg (Louie Bricants)*

thanks man. hoping to work on it here soon to fix some of the cooling issues so i can finally tune it and see what i can actually put down.


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: omfg (corrado_sean2)*

Who's rocking the old CCW's?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: omfg (Louie Bricants)*

my garage right now. but prolly sold as soon as the buyer gets back to me.


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: omfg (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_my garage right now. but prolly sold as soon as the buyer gets back to me. 

PM me a price in case he backs out.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: omfg (Louie Bricants)*

fux his ccw's buy mine son haha


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: omfg (bmxrado)*

straight trade shells with me dave. come on. lol


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: omfg (corrado_sean2)*

i cant i would love to though


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: omfg (bmxrado)*

me too


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: omfg (corrado_sean2)*

sell some stuff and pay me


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: omfg (bmxrado)*

lol well see if i can even come close to it. i doubt it


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: omfg (corrado_sean2)*

no one is going to buy Dave's car
didnt we go through all this last year?








and now its just more expensive


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

omg I am in love with your car


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

also, who did you get this shell from?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (scharged)*

mine? it was a whole car when i bought it. daily driver for over a year. got it from brien hackney(radoboy)


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

just checkin to see if it was my buddies from SRQ


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (scharged)*

loovin the new interior except for the rear tray has got to go....looks like my 5 yr ol drew that up







other than that still


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

Sean I have a good Illustrator file of the corrado logo that is perfect match. If you need it. You can get a vinyl sticker made and put it on chipboard, cut the logo out with exacto and it will look perfect.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dogger)*

i gave him a picture of the corrado font. oh well. the idea sounded good but didnt really turn out like i wanted but didnt have time to get it fixed. if thats the only complaint on the interior though, its a much better response then from last years haha


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Its not a bad idea to have something really bad that takes people's attention away from other more minor imperfections!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Its not a bad idea to have something really bad that takes people's attention away from other more minor imperfections!










HAHAHA


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

just an idea...feeler if you will buuuuuut who would buy my motor stuff, longblock, turbo, intercooler, intake mani, ex. mani, etc etc. or whole motor. just curious.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

installed mk3 radiator the other day. made custom brackets for mounts on the lower rad support. mounted basically where the condensor would go. more "straight" now. fitted 11" spal fans now instead of 10" fans. 11s pull 200 cfms more each then the 10s. was over heating at h2o and did the previous year too so i got fed up and decided to just make things fit nicer. this fit very nice. looks a lot cleaner too. havnt driven it since h2o and finally will be able to tomorrow. will post pics of the finished product tomorrow.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

good to see you still at it dude, loved the car at h20


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

thanks man. ya i let it run tonight for about 30 minutes. idled nice. revved nice. fans came on when they were supposed to. and then about 30 seconds of running it already cooled down enough for them to turn off. pretty awesome. gunna put the front bumper back on tomorrow and take it for a cruise. see how she runs again. maybe get some vids of it.


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

may have a full air ride set up for mk2/mk3/corrado for sale soon. if your interested pm me. got some ideas ive been thinking about.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

took all the camber out...like the stance a lil more even though its not tucking rim in the rear now....
























and what is this!?
































_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 5:14 PM 12-28-2009_


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 11:11 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

oh yah...pic of the bay after the mk3 radiator


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*








Amazing as usual. I like the new camber. Does that new color have a hint of green in it, or is that the lighting?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

yes it does. desert sage metallic from lexus. kinda hard to shoot it lol. depending on the exposure it looked straight bronze/gold but these were the only pics that best captured the color. looks a lil more green in person.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Should look awesome. You painters make me jealous. Not only for your access to a booth, but your skills too. I need to make friends with one that I wouldn't have to fly out to spray my car. lol


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

haha i have no access to a booth right now. not that i couldnt if i asked but not working right now. just sprayed that and another fender today in my garage.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

I like the stance more now. It looks meaner.







As I have said a billion times, I love your car, and it unfortunately for my wallet always makes me say I will never sell mine.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (iwantmyvdub)*

This is gonna be so BAD ass Sean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Was that radiator a direct fit? Did it give you much more clearance between the fans and motor?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Forty-six and 2)*

Is this the new color for the blue beast or a new project??? why the change with the air ride, I'm curious because I was thinking about changing my Koni's for air just strictly for adjustability. I love the ride of the koni's but I will be driving my car all the time and don't wanna mess up my new pulled fenders.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cstanley19)*

this will be the new color for this car. its crazy to think i painted this car prolly almost 3 years ago. so ya time for a color change. lol and the reason for ditching the air ride is im going full motorsports theme now. so figured coils would suit the look better. going back on 16s and wide too. gunna do more body work. etc etc.
cstanley...if your interested in my air set up let me know. ive been trying to sell it but its still on the car but will be shooting the car again this week and i can take it all off after that.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

this radiator also isnt really a direct fit. definitely at least for me not having a/c you gotta mount it down onteh lower portion of the lower rad support where the condensor went. made 2 lower brackets and welded bolts to them to bolt the mk3 radiator to. after that it left me a lot more room with the schimmel manifold. fit 2 11" spal fans with tons of room left. cars running great now.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

new stance is waaaaaayyyy better(not saying the old stance was bad at all)


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

updates?


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (digifart)*

updates?


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean)*

Reminds me a bit of this:
http://www.facebook.com/photo....61053
http://www.facebook.com/photo....61053
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4083192










_Modified by Wirbelsturm.VW at 5:03 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (Wirbelsturm.VW)*

hmm howd i miss those posts? 
heres some new pics. some from dubjam and some from a gtg yesterday:
















me and the girl


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*









random shot of the bay the other day...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

now i can paint my car that color!! i didnt wanna copy your car lol but i LOVE that blue


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: The Project Begins... (corrado_sean2)*

I like the new camber set up..I see small spacers to get the lip of the wheel just out side the fender but thats always been my favorite look.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_now i can paint my car that color!! i didnt wanna copy your car lol but i LOVE that blue

bad news. change of plans. this car is staying blue







may just have to build another corrado uh oh.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

thanks for the new desktop back round pics homie!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

bringing this back as this car actually might see some changes during this off season. with that being said... 

Interior is for sale.....someone get it. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5036061-FEELER-FS-Custom-interior.-Leather-and-Suede.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> bringing this back as this car actually might see some changes during this off season.


and what have you planned with your car ?


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

> and what have you planned with your car ?


IF I had to guess. its time to drive it and paint whatever gets chipped up while drivig it around.. Is that correct SEAN..? lol...

Sean, you better be up for ripping rubber at next years SOWO show.. and i have first round of drinks..

:laugh:



-yoyo-


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

haha thats assuming its at sowo. trying to get another car there that might be occupying the trailer lol 

but im still in the air about redoing this car. might be leaning towards just doing another one again. but well see.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

Come on Sean. car is sick.. seriously.. i really wanted to see it rolling down the road and rip one or two gears.. you know the feeling knowing that it does see BOOST>. lol.. it is turbocharged, right.. just kidding.. anyhow, looking forward to seeing the new whip you have your eyes set on.. let me know if i can help..



-yoyo- :beer:


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

" trailer lol "




you cant do that. umpkin:


----------



## Valtsu (Apr 15, 2008)

What sizes those CCW's were/are? And if you would remember also the ofset. I'm kind of curious, been dreaming of having ccw classics for a long time. 

Ps. Shame that you have already had both my favorite rims on your C, now I feel like copying when plannig BBS or CCW.  

Luckily the distance between is big enough.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

ha its all good. the ccws were 16x8.5 et25 and 16x9.5 et19. which i rand spacers on to clear the front brakes which were 1/2" spacers. ran 15s out back to even it out. poked a lot but oh well. they are able to clear brakes a little more now since i had mine.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump for some news*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

no news lol car is sitting in storage. sold the wheels and somehow spent the money elsewhere. but have plans to redo the whole car.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You can use one of the Kyle inspired t-shirts. :laugh:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

corrado_sean2 said:


> but have plans to redo the whole car.


Been saying this since 2007, at least you got your car to a point you were happy with it.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

lol yah. ive been tossing around ideas this past year. just waiting on the time and space. hopefully opening a shop in the near future and that will solve the space issue. been working on my girls car this year so the garage is taken up by that.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

also repaint ?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

my car or my girls car? well yes for both really


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Sean's posts are suspect....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

lol the old lady doesnt want me revealing anything about her car. im working on one of the first changes for the corrado though. let you guys know what happens.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

cstanley19 said:


> Sean's posts are suspect....


I wonder what's more left to do in an already perfect Corrado...
Has THE paint, THE wheels, THE bodywork, THE interior, THE engine (VRT)...only thing left to do is convert to AWD I guess opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> my car or my girls car? well yes for both really


your car  

nick, the wheels are sold


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ...only thing left to do is convert to AWD I guess opcorn:


I have chit chatted with Sean a few times to know he is ALMOST as hell bent on doing AWD as I am. 

Little friendly competition never hurt, but I am working on the A8 first. That means you get a head start Sean....
:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

dogger said:


> You can use one of the Kyle inspired t-shirts. :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

corrado_sean2 said:


> lol the old lady doesnt want me revealing anything about her car. im working on one of the first changes for the corrado though. let you guys know what happens.


people are going to flip when they see your girl's car. Definitely going to be Top Dawg status for sure. The thing was already in that ball park last year.

As for the Corrado, I am definitely curious if you have been able to source some syncro stuff. I'll have a full year of not driving my car since the Air Force is sending me to Texas for some training then onto a new assignment. I might actually be near you in FL. We'll see. You should shoot me a sneak peak text dude.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

DUBZAK said:


> I have chit chatted with Sean a few times to know he is ALMOST as hell bent on doing AWD as I am.
> 
> Little friendly competition never hurt, but I am working on the A8 first. That means you get a head start Sean....
> :laugh:


well dont you have some parts already? that means your ahead lol id like to do it but just depends on funds and availability. 

and its not that i dont like the car now i just have some new ideas and wanna change the look of it but cant afford to build another one so just gunna work with what i have already.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

OK, I have a head start on Drivetrain, you have a commanding lead as a whole car. :laugh: 

So.....adding A/C and a Radio?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

up :laugh:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

lol dont let the other ones out. havnt seen this thread in a while now


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

nono :laugh:


----------

